# Avengers: Endgame - Captain Marvel ist stärker als Thanos



## Icetii (25. Februar 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Avengers: Endgame - Captain Marvel ist stärker als Thanos* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Avengers: Endgame - Captain Marvel ist stärker als Thanos*


----------



## Spiritogre (25. Februar 2019)

Oha, wollen die nicht erst mal den "Erfolg" von Captain Marvel abwarten? Das Interesse an dem Film sinkt schließlich quasi stündlich. Captain Marvel ist einfach so eine recht unbekannte  08/15 Heldin aus der zweiten bzw. sogar eher dritten Reihe, die soll jetzt (weil sie eine Frau ist, Feminismus Agenda ist bei Disney / Marvel aktuell ja extrem wichtig) den Avengers mal zeigen, wo der Hammer hängt (nein, nicht der von Thor). Das kann arg nach hinten losgehen und sie könnten Endgame wirklich zum Hassobjekt der Fans machen, die diesen PC Bullshit einfach nicht mehr ertragen können.

PS: Statt Captain Marvel hätten sie lieber den von vielen Fans geforderten Black Widow Film machen sollen aber das wäre ja Fanservice, das geht ja nicht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Oha, wollen die nicht erst mal den "Erfolg" von Captain Marvel abwarten? Das Interesse an dem Film sinkt schließlich quasi stündlich. Captain Marvel ist einfach so eine recht unbekannte  08/15 Heldin aus der zweiten bzw. sogar eher dritten Reihe, die soll jetzt (weil sie eine Frau ist, Feminismus Agenda ist bei Disney / Marvel aktuell ja extrem wichtig) den Avengers mal zeigen, wo der Hammer hängt (nein, nicht der von Thor). Das kann arg nach hinten losgehen und sie könnten Endgame wirklich zum Hassobjekt der Fans machen, die diesen PC Bullshit einfach nicht mehr ertragen können.
> 
> PS: Statt Captain Marvel hätten sie lieber den von vielen Fans geforderten Black Widow Film machen sollen aber das wäre ja Fanservice, das geht ja nicht.


Der Black Widow-Film ist, meines Wissens nach, bereits in Arbeit und Captain Marvel ist keinesfalls ein Held der zweiten oder dritten Reihe.  Und schon in den Comics ist sie weiblich und eine der mächtigsten Helden im Marvel-Universum. Das hat mit political correctness also rein gar nichts zu tun. 

Wie gut sich Brie Larson als Captain Marvel letztlich machen wird, wird man ja sehen.


----------



## Worrel (25. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Oha, wollen die nicht erst mal den "Erfolg" von Captain Marvel abwarten? Das Interesse an dem Film sinkt schließlich quasi stündlich.


Bei dir vielleicht. Ich finde den Film nach wie vor genauso interessant wie zu dem Zeitpunkt, als ich zum ersten Mal von ihm gehört habe.



> Captain Marvel ist einfach so eine recht unbekannte  08/15 Heldin aus der zweiten bzw. sogar eher dritten Reihe, die soll jetzt (weil sie eine Frau ist, Feminismus Agenda ist bei Disney / Marvel aktuell ja extrem wichtig) den Avengers mal zeigen, wo der Hammer hängt (nein, nicht der von Thor). Das kann arg nach hinten losgehen und sie könnten Endgame wirklich zum Hassobjekt der Fans machen, die diesen PC Bullshit einfach nicht mehr ertragen können.


Weil eine Frau die Titelrolle eines Films bekommen hat, ist das _"PC Bullshit, [den man] einfach nicht mehr ertragen kann"_ ... ernsthaft? 
Und ja sicher, im MCU gibt es ja _sooo viele _Frauen ... 

Spontane Aufzählung:


Black Widow
Pepper Potts
Scarlet Witch aka Wanda Maximoff
Gamona 
Nebula
Wasp


Thor
Iron Man
Captain America
Bucky
Hulk
Hawkeye,
Nick Fury
Ant Man,
Black Panther
Dr Strange
Spiderman
Starlord
Rocket 
Groot
Drax





> PS: Statt Captain Marvel hätten sie lieber den von vielen Fans geforderten Black Widow Film machen sollen aber das wäre ja Fanservice, das geht ja nicht.


Warte noch drei MCU Filme, dann hast du deinen BW Solo Film.
siehe https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marvel_Cinematic_Universe


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. Februar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Bei dir vielleicht. Ich finde den Film nach wie vor genauso interessant wie zu dem Zeitpunkt, als ich zum ersten Mal von ihm gehört habe.
> 
> 
> Weil eine Frau die Titelrolle eines Films bekommen hat, ist das _"PC Bullshit, [den man] einfach nicht mehr ertragen kann"_ ... ernsthaft?
> ...


Ich hab die Liste mal korrigiert. 

Captain Marvel find ich persönlich übrigens nicht sooo interessant. Weil es die x-te Originstory ist und die gab es im MCU nun mehr als genug. Aber angucken werde ich mir den Film trotzdem.  Einfach zum Verständnis für Endgame und weil ich denke, dass er mir dennoch gut gefallen könnte.


----------



## LostViking (25. Februar 2019)

Ich werde mir den Film definitiv anschauen, aber ich bin etwas enttäuscht das die stärkste Heldin des MCU welche selbiges nun retten soll erst jetzt "auftaucht" bzw. eingeführt wird (Ich schaue lediglich die Filme und lese die Comics nicht, man verzeihe mir also falls mir da Hintergrundwissen fehlt). 
Mir sind die ganzen altbekannten Helden viel lieber als Jemand der einen Monat vor Abschluss des Höhepunktes kommt, das sieht für mich einfach nach faulem Story Writing aus. 
"Ohje die Helden sind fast gänzlich aufgerieben, es scheint als hätte der Bösewicht gewonnen. Wie können sie sich nur aus dieser verzweifelten Situation befreien? Oh da kommt die mächtigste Person des MCU, Glück gehabt!"


----------



## xNomAnorx (25. Februar 2019)

Also vorweg - über Captain Marvel als Charakter und den Film an sich kann man sich selbstverständlich noch kein Urteil erlauben. Feststeht, dass Brie Larson eine sehr politische Marketing-Kampagne fährt, inwieweit sich das auch im Film niederschlägt, ist allerdings völlig offen.
Dass Captain Marvel allerdings der stärkste Charakter von allein ist, stört mich etwas. Ein Alptraum wäre es für mich, wenn sie es wäre, die Thanos tötet. Und das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass sie eine Frau ist, oder weiß, schwarz...alles völlig egal. Es geht mir hierbei darum, dass das MCEU jetzt über Jahre hinweg aufgebaut worden ist. Iron Man, Thor und Cap America allen voran sind die großen Pfeiler dieses Film-Universums. Seit Jahren geht der Zuschauer mit ihnen durch dick und dünn und hat sie dabei verfolgt, wie sie Hindernis um Hindernis meistern. Jetzt hat Thanos ihnen die größte Niederlage ihrer Laufbahn eingebracht, die darauffolgende Rache in Endgame ist etwas auf dass sich die Fanbase seit Jahren freut. Und dementsprechend ist es auch nur richtig, wenn die alten Charaktere zum Abschluss ihrer Phase des MCEU diejenigen sind, die den großen Sieg erlangen. Ein Charakter, der erst vier Wochen vor dem Release von Endgame eingeführt wird, hat es nicht verdient, von null auf hundert diese Bedeutung zu erlangen und ich hoffe inständig, dass Captain Marvels Bedeutung sich in Grenzen halten wird. 
Sie kann die nächste Phase des MCEU einführen, sehr gerne. Aber Endgame verdient einen Abschluss, bei dem die alte Garde der Helden zentral ist. Eine zu große Rolle von Captain Marvel und sie als diejenige, die Thanos besiegt, könnte mir den Abschluss dieser Avengers-Reihe komplett versauen.


----------



## Alreech (25. Februar 2019)

Captain Marvels größte Schwäche sind die unbekannte Figur (im Vergleich zu Spiderman, Hulk & Thor) und die unsympathische Schauspielerin im nichtssagenden Trailer (im Vergleich zu "Guardians of the Galaxy" oder "Antman" / "Antman & the Wasp").
Das ganze wird vermutlich ähnlich wie Dr. Strange: bekannter Schauspieler, unbekannter Held, keine guten Nebendarsteller (im Vergleich zu Antman...) und Dr. Strange war eher unterdurchschnittlich (und die besten Szenen von Inception inspiriert).

Da bei uns das örtliche Kino auf die Idee gekommen ist den Film groß zum Weltfrauentag zu promoten (Frauen die an dem Tag in den Film gehen bekommen einen Prosecco, lol) werde ich diesen Marvelfilm vermutlich ausfallen lassen.

Alternative für alle denen es genauso geht: 
Battle Angle Alita: gute Story, tolle Bilder & Kampfszenen, sinnvolle Handlung und eine starke Frau als Hauptrolle - die auch noch von einer guten Schauspielerin gespielt wird.
Sogar die Nebenrollen sind super besetzt.


----------



## Worrel (25. Februar 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich hab die Liste mal korrigiert.


thx, die Namen hatte  ich gerade nicht parat.


----------



## Spiritogre (25. Februar 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Der Black Widow-Film ist, meines Wissens nach, bereits in Arbeit und Captain Marvel ist keinesfalls ein Held der zweiten oder dritten Reihe.  Und schon in den Comics ist sie weiblich und eine der mächtigsten Helden im Marvel-Universum. Das hat mit political correctness also rein gar nichts zu tun.
> 
> Wie gut sich Brie Larson als Captain Marvel letztlich machen wird, wird man ja sehen.


Natürlich ist sie ein Held aus der zweiten Reihe. Ich habe als Kind sehr viele Marvel Comics gelesen und mir war sie bis zur Ankündigung des Films dennoch völlig unbekannt. 
Was die PC angeht, dazu unten ein wenig mehr.



Worrel schrieb:


> Bei dir vielleicht. Ich finde den Film nach wie vor genauso interessant wie zu dem Zeitpunkt, als ich zum ersten Mal von ihm gehört habe.


Ich sprach nicht von mir sondern von der allgemeinen Tendenz, der Film sinkt auf Rotton Tomatoes praktisch stündlich in der Zuschauergunst. Vor ein paar Tagen wollten noch über 50 Prozent ihn sehen inzwischen ist er bei 28 Prozent angekommen, Tendenz weiter fallend. Gestartet ist er glaube ich mit über 80 Prozent. 
Und Schuld hat vor allem die Hauptdarstellerin.



> Weil eine Frau die Titelrolle eines Films bekommen hat, ist das _"PC Bullshit, [den man] einfach nicht mehr ertragen kann"_ ... ernsthaft?
> Und ja sicher, im MCU gibt es ja _sooo viele _Frauen ...


Sag mal, gehts dir noch gut? Das hat NICHTS damit zu tun, dass sie eine Frau ist. Das hat rein was damit zu tun wie sie verkauft wird. Und auch, wie sich die Schauspielerin in der Öffentlichkeit verkauft mit ihrem "weiße Männer sind scheiße" Getue. Warum sollte ein weißer Mann also so eine Frau unterstützen? 
Ich denke, die meisten Leute lieben starke weibliche Charaktere, haben sie schon immer. Aber normale Menschen ohne Schuldkomplexe geht es auf die Nerven, wenn ein Film die Feminismus-Keule schwenkt. 
Es gibt schließlich genug weibliche Heldinnen, die zu den Ikonen des Actiongenres zählen und von allen gefeiert werden. Captain Marvel ist einzig unbeliebt, weil sie scheints ein Arschloch-Charakter ist und weil der Film als SJW Propaganda vermarktet wird "seht her, die erste weibliche Superheldin in einer Hauptrolle" (Warum ist Marvel da stolz drauf? Bei DC gab es schon 1984 Supergirl) und die Hauptdarstellerin eben rumrennt und gegen das "Patriachat" wettert.


----------



## nuuub (25. Februar 2019)

> Warum ist Marvel da stolz drauf? Bei DC gab es schon 1984 Supergirl



Was ist mit Wonder Woman?

Gibt es seit bald 80 Jahren. Dank der Serie in den 70ern ist sie in Amerika weit bekannter als Captain Marvel.



> Aber normale Menschen ohne Schuldkomplexe geht es auf die Nerven, wenn ein Film die Feminismus-Keule schwenkt.



Genau ins schwarze Spiritogre, genau ins schwarze.



> Alternative für alle denen es genauso geht:
> Battle Angle Alita: gute Story, tolle Bilder & Kampfszenen, sinnvolle Handlung und eine starke Frau als Hauptrolle - die auch noch von einer guten Schauspielerin gespielt wird.
> Sogar die Nebenrollen sind super besetzt.



Wer mit SciFi nicht soviel anfangen kann, aber auf Frauen steht die Männern in den Hintern treten, empfehle ich "Peppermint: Angel of Vengeance".


----------



## Javata (25. Februar 2019)

Es ist ein MCU-Film. Die Handlung ist also grundsätzlich immer interessant für die Folgefilme. (zugegeben mal mehr mal weniger)

Was Frau Larson, die nebenbei Oscarpreisträgerin und eine wirklich gute Schauspielerin ist, in ihrer Freizeit bzw bei der Filmwerbung macht ist mir relativ egal. Gerade wenn man bedenkt dass Aussagen wie "weiße Männer sind scheiße" hier als Argument für SJW genommen werden aber im Gegensatz dazu Trump quasi folgenlos alle Mexikaner als Drogendealer, Sexualstraftäter etc beleiden kann zeigt wie sinnfrei solche Zitate gerade in den USA bewertet werden. (was sich dann auch auf die Diskussion hier auswirkt)

Irgendein Männchen im Marvel-Keller hat sich die Werbeaktion ausgedacht und fertig. Mir leuchtet nicht ein, warum ich deshalt einen Film nicht gucken sollte. Die Zielgruppe sind sicher trotzdem nicht Frauen, Actionfilme werden einfach am meisten von Männern gesehen. Und was RottenTomatoes sagt ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal, da steckt keinerlei Repräsentanz hinter.
Werde mir den FIlm sicher ansehen bevor Endgame erscheint.

Und mMn war Dr.Strange einer der besten Singlehero MCU-Filme. Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden


----------



## Worrel (25. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sag mal, gehts dir noch gut? Das hat NICHTS damit zu tun, dass sie eine Frau ist.


Aha.


Spiritogre schrieb:


> (weil sie eine Frau ist,





> wie sich die Schauspielerin in der Öffentlichkeit verkauft mit ihrem "weiße Männer sind scheiße" Getue.


Ich hab mir die Oscar Rede(?) nur nebenbei angehört, aber hat sie da nicht dauernd gesagt, daß es ihr eben gerade *nicht *darum geht, weiße Männer zu diskreditieren?



> Aber normale Menschen ohne Schuldkomplexe geht es auf die Nerven, wenn ein Film die Feminismus-Keule schwenkt.


Alleine diese Zeile zeigt schon, daß du garantiert nicht dazu auserkoren bist, zu definieren, was "normal" ist und was nicht. 



> Captain Marvel ist einzig unbeliebt, weil sie scheints ein Arschloch-Charakter ist


Meinst du jetzt den Charakter Captain Marvel oder Brie Larson?



> weil der Film als SJW Propaganda vermarktet wird "seht her, die erste weibliche Superheldin in einer Hauptrolle"


Vielleicht solltest du mal genauer lesen. Auf der offiziellen Film Seite steht jedenfalls:
"... „Captain Marvel“, dem *ersten Film im Marvel Cinematic Universe *[,der] eine weibliche Superheldin als Hauptfigur in den Mittelpunkt stellt"

Das ist keine "SJW Propaganda", sondern schlicht das Feststellen eines Faktes.

Ganz ehrlich: Ich mach mir langsam Sorgen um dich bzgl deines SJW- .._. man muß ja schon sagen: _-Wahns. Wenn man sich so in einen paranoiden Haß hineinsteigert, das kann doch nicht gesund sein ...


----------



## Spiritogre (25. Februar 2019)

nuuub schrieb:


> Was ist mit Wonder Woman?


Das war gerade der Witz, erst kommt Wonder Woman von DC und ist super erfolgreich (und hatte es absolut nicht nötig die Feminismus-Keule zu schwingen), dann kommt Captain Marvel direkt kurz darauf und sie werben ernsthaft mit "erste weibliche Superheldin" - also mir wäre das zu peinlich. 



> Wer mit SciFi nicht soviel anfangen kann, aber auf Frauen steht die Männern in den Hintern treten, empfehle ich "Peppermint: Angel of Vengeance".


Ah, den will ich sehen. Übrigens mit Jennifer Garner, die mit Elektra die tatsächliche erste weibliche Marvel Superheldin in einer Hauptrolle war. Zwar Low Budget aber gar nicht so übel. 



Javata schrieb:


> Es ist ein MCU-Film. Die Handlung ist also grundsätzlich immer interessant für die Folgefilme. (zugegeben mal mehr mal weniger)
> 
> Was Frau Larson, die nebenbei Oscarpreisträgerin und eine wirklich gute Schauspielerin ist, in ihrer Freizeit bzw bei der Filmwerbung macht ist mir relativ egal. Gerade wenn man bedenkt dass Aussagen wie "weiße Männer sind scheiße" hier als Argument für SJW genommen werden aber im Gegensatz dazu Trump quasi folgenlos alle Mexikaner als Drogendealer, Sexualstraftäter etc beleiden kann zeigt wie sinnfrei solche Zitate gerade in den USA bewertet werden. (was sich dann auch auf die Diskussion hier auswirkt)
> 
> ...


Ich werde ihn mir auch anschauen, einfach weil ich alle MCU Filme sehe. Allerdings hier durchaus mit fadem Beigeschmack und sicher nicht im Kino. 
Man kann übrigens beides ablehnen und verdammen, Trump und Brie Larson... 
Ein Oscar ist heute übrigens leider nicht mal mehr das Metall wert, aus dem er hergestellt wurde.

Dr. Strange ist auch einer meiner absoluten Marvel Lieblingsfilme zusammen mit den Captain America Streifen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Natürlich ist sie ein Held aus der zweiten Reihe. Ich habe als Kind sehr viele Marvel Comics gelesen und mir war sie bis zur Ankündigung des Films dennoch völlig unbekannt.


Dann war sie eben *dir* bis dato unbekannt. Aber schließe nicht von dir auf andere. Mir z.B. war sie lange vorher schon bekannt, bevor ihr Auftreten im MCU  auch nur angedeutet wurde. Und ich bin nichtmal ein großer Comicleser. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Aber normale Menschen ohne Schuldkomplexe geht es auf die Nerven, wenn ein Film die Feminismus-Keule schwenkt.


Hab ich also einen Schuldkomplex, weil es mir nicht auf die Nerven geht? Ganz schön dreiste Unterstellung, die du hier mal pauschal jedem entgegen wirfst, dem das nicht auf die Nerven geht. So ganz normal bist du in deinem "Alles ist SJW und das ist böse!"-Wahn nämlich auch nicht.  

Ich sehe nichtmal eine Feminismus-Keule, die da geschwungen wird. Captain Marvel aka Carol Danvers ist halt weiblich, hat storybedingt ein paar überkrasse Fähigkeiten erhalten und hat ihren Ursprung in den Comics. Das ist alles. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Was Brie Larson als Mensch abzieht, ist doch völlig zweitrangig für den Film an sich. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es gibt schließlich genug weibliche Heldinnen, die zu den Ikonen des Actiongenres zählen und von allen gefeiert werden. Captain Marvel ist einzig unbeliebt, weil sie scheints ein Arschloch-Charakter ist und weil der Film als SJW Propaganda vermarktet wird "seht her, die erste weibliche Superheldin in einer Hauptrolle" (Warum ist Marvel da stolz drauf? Bei DC gab es schon 1984 Supergirl) und die Hauptdarstellerin eben rumrennt und gegen das "Patriachat" wettert.


Wo hat Marvel denn das bitte behauptet, dass Captain Marvel die erste weibliche Supderheldin in der Hauptrolle wäre?  

Es ist schon in der Tat ein großer Unterschied, ob man nun mit "der erste weibliche Superheld in der Hauptrolle" wirbt, oder den schlichten Fakt "der erste weibliche Superheld *innerhalb des MCUs* in der Hauptrolle" darlegt, wie Worrel bereits gesagt hat.


----------



## Spiritogre (25. Februar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Aha.
> ​


Lesen und Zusammenhänge zu verstehen ist prinzipiell nicht so deine Stärke, wenn es dir nicht in den Kram passt, ist mir schon häufiger aufgefallen.



> Ich hab mir die Oscar Rede(?) nur nebenbei angehört, aber hat sie da nicht dauernd gesagt, daß es ihr eben gerade *nicht *darum geht, weiße Männer zu diskreditieren?


Keine Ahnung was sie bei den Oscars gesagt hat, ich rede von der Captain Marvel Pressetour. Da wurden hier in anderen Threads zum Film auch schon entsprechende Beispiele gepostet.



> Alleine diese Zeile zeigt schon, daß du garantiert nicht dazu auserkoren bist, zu definieren, was "normal" ist und was nicht.


Na ja, ich bin normal und sehr viele andere Menschen sind es auch. Es gibt übrigens irgendwelche Statistiken, dass "political correctness" inzwischen sehr viele Menschen sehr nervt.



> Meinst du jetzt den Charakter Captain Marvel oder Brie Larson?


Den Charakter



> Vielleicht solltest du mal genauer lesen. Auf der offiziellen Film Seite steht jedenfalls:
> "... „Captain Marvel“, dem *ersten Film im Marvel Cinematic Universe *[,der] eine weibliche Superheldin als Hauptfigur in den Mittelpunkt stellt"
> 
> Das ist keine "SJW Propaganda", sondern schlicht das Feststellen eines Faktes.


Der trotzdem eher peinlich ist, oder etwa nicht? 
Außerdem gab es Newsmeldungen und ähnliche Artikel, bei denen der hintere Teil in der Überschrift weggelassen wurde. 

Oder salopp gesagt:
SJWs: "Captain Marvel ist der erste weibliche Superheld in einer Titelrolle, endlich, das wurde ja auch mal Zeit!"
Filmfan: "Was ist mit Supergirl oder Wonder Woman"
SJWs: "ähh, von Marvel ..."
Filmfan: "Was ist mit Elektra?"
SJWs: "ähm, öhh im MCU, meinten wir"

(Ähnlicher Quatsch wie Black Panther hat die erste Schwarze Hauptrolle, was mal eben 50 und mehr Jahre Filmgeschichte ignoriert) 



> Ganz ehrlich: Ich mach mir langsam Sorgen um dich bzgl deines SJW- .._. man muß ja schon sagen: _-Wahns. Wenn man sich so in einen paranoiden Haß hineinsteigert, das kann doch nicht gesund sein ...


Sogar CNN macht sich inzwischen Sorgen wegen SJWs und den linksextremen Demokraten in den USA ... 
Sie übertreiben halt maßlos und zeigen dabei eine extreme Intoleranz.



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Dann war sie eben *dir* bis dato unbekannt. Aber schließe nicht von dir auf andere. Mir z.B. war sie lange vorher schon bekannt, bevor ihr Auftreten im MCU  auch nur angedeutet wurde. Und ich bin nichtmal ein großer Comicleser.


Dann steht es ja schon 50:50, sollen wir eine Umfrage starten?



> Hab ich also einen Schuldkomplex, weil es mir nicht auf die Nerven geht? Ganz schön dreiste Unterstellung, die du hier mal pauschal jedem entgegen wirfst, dem das nicht auf die Nerven geht. So ganz normal bist du in deinem "Alles ist SJW und das ist böse!"-Wahn nämlich auch nicht.


Du kannst es natürlich ignorieren und dir nichts bei denken. Ich lasse mir nunmal ungerne Sachen verbieten oder mich als verachtenswert hinstellen, bloß weil ich weiß, männlich und heterosexuell bin. Das muss ich mir nicht bieten lassen, fertig.



> Ich sehe nichtmal eine Feminismus-Keule, die da geschwungen wird. Captain Marvel aka Carol Danvers ist halt weiblich, hat storybedingt ein paar überkrasse Fähigkeiten erhalten und hat ihren Ursprung in den Comics. Das ist alles. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Was Brie Larson als Mensch abzieht, ist doch völlig zweitrangig für den Film an sich.


Brie Larson aber auch die Filmwerbung propagieren nun mal diesen Feminismus, ähnlich wie damals das Team von Ghostubsters 2016, die ja damit auch schon auf die Schnauze gefallen sind. Aber das Vorteil ist, wenn der Film floppt können sie die Schuld den bösen weißen sexistischen Männern in die Schuhe schieben ...



> Wo hat Marvel denn das bitte behauptet, dass Captain Marvel die erste weibliche Supderheldin in der Hauptrolle wäre?


Marvel war schlauer, siehe Link von Worrel oben. Nur ist das für einige Artikel zu lang gewesen, die den Anhang mit dem MCU dann wegließen...



> Es ist schon in der Tat ein großer Unterschied, ob man nun mit "der erste weibliche Superheld in der Hauptrolle" wirbt, oder den schlichten Fakt "der erste weibliche Superheld *innerhalb des MCUs* in der Hauptrolle" darlegt, wie Worrel bereits gesagt hat.


Ja sicher, nur wurde in der Berichterstattung der Teil mit dem MCU eben gerne mal weggelassen.


----------



## nuuub (25. Februar 2019)

> Sie übertreiben halt maßlos und zeigen dabei eine extreme Intoleranz.



Also ich finde das Thema mittlerweile unglaublich Lustig. Ehrlich Spiritogre, glaube es mir, wenn man das Leben nicht mehr ernst nimmt, kann man viel mehr lachen 

Über so was zb:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3k3Z77Pxu9U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Dann steht es ja schon 50:50, sollen wir eine Umfrage starten?


Wo? Auf Rotten Tomatoes? Weil das dann so repräsentativ ist?  



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Du kannst es natürlich ignorieren und dir nichts bei denken. Ich lasse mir nunmal ungerne Sachen verbieten oder mich als verachtenswert hinstellen, bloß weil ich weiß, männlich und heterosexuell bin. Das muss ich mir nicht bieten lassen, fertig.


Und im gleichen Atemzug unterstellst du Leuten einen Schuldkomplex und dass sie nicht normal wären, wenn ihnen der Feminismus nicht auf die Nerven geht. Aha... Ob du deinen Denkfehler hier selbst erkennst, muss ich wohl nicht fragen, oder? 

Dir verbietet übrigens keiner was. Wenn du dich aber vom Feminismus persönlich angegriffen fühlst (was ja offensichtlich so ist), liegt das Problem bei dir selbst und nicht beim Feminismus.  Getroffene Hunde bellen in der Regel am lautesten. Aber erwarte keinen Respekt, wenn du pauschal mit solchen Unfug um dich wirfst. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Brie Larson aber auch die Filmwerbung propagieren nun mal diesen Feminismus, ähnlich wie damals das Team von Ghostubsters 2016, die ja damit auch schon auf die Schnauze gefallen sind. Aber das Vorteil ist, wenn der Film floppt können sie die Schuld den bösen weißen sexistischen Männern in die Schuhe schieben ...


Ich habe die Berichterstattung zugegebenermaßen nicht groß verfolgt. Also: Quelle bitte. 

Übrigens ist der Ghostbusters-Film von 2016 eher auf die Schnauze gefallen, weil er einfach nur schlecht war. Weil die Schauspielerinnen schlecht waren und die Witze schlecht waren. Und nicht, weil der Film Frauen als Hauptfiguren hatte. Bei aller Kritik...die Leute, die da "Weibliche Hauptfiguren? Skandal! Das geht gar nicht!!" im Internet um sich geworfen haben, waren dann doch eher eine Minderheit. Eine (leider) laute Minderheit und die wird nun mal am ehesten gehört. Nimm das also nicht als Indikator für die Bewertung des Films. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Marvel weil schlauer, siehe Link von Worrel oben. Nur ist das für einige Artikel zu lang gewesen, die den Anhang mit dem MCU dann wegließen...
> 
> Ja sicher, nur wurde in der Berichterstattung der Teil mit dem MCU eben gerne mal weggelassen.


Und du bist drauf reingefallen.


----------



## Spiritogre (25. Februar 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wo? Auf Rotten Tomatoes? Weil das dann so repräsentativ ist?


Keine Ahnung, für viele Leute scheinbar schon.



> Und im gleichen Atemzug unterstellst du Leuten einen Schuldkomplex und dass sie nicht normal wären, wenn ihnen der Feminismus nicht auf die Nerven geht. Aha... Ob du deinen Denkfehler hier selbst erkennst, muss ich wohl nicht fragen, oder?


Nun mir ist es egal ob dich einer als Arschloch oder sonstwie bezeichnet und du dir dabei nichts denkst. Ich lasse mir sowas jedenfalls nicht gefallen. Wer mir an den Karren fährt, der kriegt das zurück.



> Wenn du dich aber vom Feminismus persönlich angegriffen fühlst (was ja offensichtlich so ist), liegt das Problem bei dir selbst und nicht beim Feminismus.  Getroffene Hunde bellen in der Regel am lautesten. Aber erwarte keinen Respekt, wenn du pauschal mit solchen Unfug um dich wirfst.


In diesem Augenblick wirfst du mit Unfug um dich.



> Übrigens ist der Ghostbusters-Film von 2016 eher auf die Schnauze gefallen, weil er einfach nur schlecht war. Weil die Schauspielerinnen schlecht waren und die Witze schlecht waren. Und nicht, weil der Film Frauen als Hauptfiguren hatte.


Also die Schauspielerinnen sind an sich eigentlich ziemlich gut ...
Der Film war schlecht, richtig, und er ist deswegen gefloppt, auch richtig. Und wer hatte Schuld, dass der Film gefloppt ist? Die sexistischen weißen Männer, die dem weiblichen Cast nicht den Erfolg gegönnt haben. So die Aussagen vom Regisseur und einigen der Darstellerinnen anschließend.



> Und du bist drauf reingefallen.


Auf die SJW Propaganda!? Ich nicht, aber sie ist eben extrem peinlich.


----------



## Dosentier (25. Februar 2019)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Also vorweg - über Captain Marvel als Charakter und den Film an sich kann man sich selbstverständlich noch kein Urteil erlauben. Feststeht, dass Brie Larson eine sehr politische Marketing-Kampagne fährt, inwieweit sich das auch im Film niederschlägt, ist allerdings völlig offen.
> Dass Captain Marvel allerdings der stärkste Charakter von allein ist, stört mich etwas. Ein Alptraum wäre es für mich, wenn sie es wäre, die Thanos tötet. Und das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass sie eine Frau ist, oder weiß, schwarz...alles völlig egal. Es geht mir hierbei darum, dass das MCEU jetzt über Jahre hinweg aufgebaut worden ist. Iron Man, Thor und Cap America allen voran sind die großen Pfeiler dieses Film-Universums. Seit Jahren geht der Zuschauer mit ihnen durch dick und dünn und hat sie dabei verfolgt, wie sie Hindernis um Hindernis meistern. Jetzt hat Thanos ihnen die größte Niederlage ihrer Laufbahn eingebracht, die darauffolgende Rache in Endgame ist etwas auf dass sich die Fanbase seit Jahren freut. Und dementsprechend ist es auch nur richtig, wenn die alten Charaktere zum Abschluss ihrer Phase des MCEU diejenigen sind, die den großen Sieg erlangen. Ein Charakter, der erst vier Wochen vor dem Release von Endgame eingeführt wird, hat es nicht verdient, von null auf hundert diese Bedeutung zu erlangen und ich hoffe inständig, dass Captain Marvels Bedeutung sich in Grenzen halten wird.
> Sie kann die nächste Phase des MCEU einführen, sehr gerne. Aber Endgame verdient einen Abschluss, bei dem die alte Garde der Helden zentral ist. Eine zu große Rolle von Captain Marvel und sie als diejenige, die Thanos besiegt, könnte mir den Abschluss dieser Avengers-Reihe komplett versauen.




Captain Marvel selber,  gehört auch in den Comics mit zu den Stärksten Wesen des Marvel Universums.
Daher hat sich das jetzt keiner extra für den Film ausgedacht, nur um eben ein schnelles einfaches Ende zu finden.
Darüber hinaus, gibt   es zumindest in den Comics  so mächtige Wesen, denen die Tatsache,  was Thanos gemacht hat vollkommen egal ist   bzw.   das auf   sie eh nie Einfluss nehmen könnte.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, das zumindest im Film Captain Marvel  nicht so mächtig sein wird.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen das sie mindestens gleich auf mit Thanos ist , zumal Thor das zum Ende  hin mit seiner Axt ja auch schon war,  wobei man auch  nie vergessen darf, das Thor ja auch ein Gott ist , was auch schon sehr mächtig   ist.


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, für viele Leute scheinbar schon.


"Viele" ist nicht gleich "alle" oder "die Mehrheit".



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nun mir ist es egal ob dich einer als Arschloch oder sonstwie bezeichnet und du dir dabei nichts denkst. Ich lasse mir sowas jedenfalls nicht gefallen. Wer mir an den Karren fährt, der kriegt das zurück.


Naja, ob man nun jemanden gleich als "Arschloch" bezeichnen muss, will ich mal bezweifeln (da ich grundsätzlich total auf Dinge wie Anstand und Respekt abfahre). Muss ja nicht sein. Aber es wird schon Gründe haben, wenn man dir sowas oder ähnliches vor den Latz knallt. Du bist immerhin auch kein Unschuldslamm. Nur schiebst du es gern halt mal auf andere, während du deine Hände in Unschuld wäschst.  Du magst zwar fast nie direkt mit Beleidigungen um dich werfen, aber respektlos bist du selbst oft genug. Man kann auch respekt- und anstandslos sein, ohne zu beleidigen. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> In diesem Augenblick wirfst du mit Unfug um dich.


Anders kann ich mir dein andauerndes Gebashe und deinen paranoiden "Alle sind SJWs!!!"-Wahn nunmal nicht erklären. Als hätte dich der Feminismus persönlich beleidigt und deine Mutter entführt. 

Dir verbietet keiner was. Dich schränkt niemand in deiner Meinungsäußerung, in deinem Leben etc. ein. Dich hasst niemand, nur weil du weiß, heterosexuell und männlich bist. Für dich ist halt einfach nur alles SJW-Propaganda, was nicht in dein eigenes kleines Weltbild passt oder was nicht deinem persönlichen Geschmack entspricht (ich verweise hier mal augenzwinkernd auf deine "Die Charaktere sind absichtlich hässlich gestaltet"-Aussage, die du in der Vergangenheit von dir gelassen hast, die du aber nie beweisen konntest). 

Das einzige, was hier gilt ist: Du darfst zwar deine Meinung sagen und das grundsätzlich ungestraft. Aber du hast keinen Anspruch darauf, dass anderen deine Meinung gefällt oder sie einfach so hingenommen werden muss.  Und wenn du deine Meinung sagst, während du dich mit einem dieser "SJWs" unterhältst, wirste natürlich mit Konter rechnen müssen. Ganz einfach. Umgekehrt natürlich auch. 

Abgesehen davon bezweifle ich mal ganz stark, dass sich irgendjemand jemals die Mühe gemacht hat,  dich dafür zu verurteilen, dass du männlich, weiß und heterosexuell bist. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Also die Schauspielerinnen sind an sich eigentlich ziemlich gut ...
> Der Film war schlecht, richtig, und er ist deswegen gefloppt, auch richtig. Und wer hatte Schuld, dass der Film gefloppt ist? Die sexistischen weißen Männer, die dem weiblichen Cast nicht den Erfolg gegönnt haben. So die Aussagen vom Regisseur und einigen der Darstellerinnen anschließend.


Nochmal: Was eine Darstellerin abseits des Films abzieht, hat erstmal wenig bis gar nichts mit dem eigentlichen Film zu tun. Vermutlich haben sich auch diese Leute vom _Schein_, die lautesten seien gleich die Mehrheit, blenden lassen, obwohl die Tatsache anders aussieht. Oder die sind ganz einfach nur doof und kritikresistent. Soll's ja auch geben. Es gibt halt Leute, die übertreiben es mit ihrer political correctness. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Auf die SJW Propaganda!? Ich nicht, aber sie ist eben extrem peinlich.


Was denn für SJW-Propaganda? Es wurde gesagt, dass Captain Marvel die erste Superheldin in der Hauptrolle innerhalb des MCUs ist. Ganz einfach. Nichts anderes. Das ist ein ganz simpler Fakt. 

Wenn manche Redaktionen den Part mit dem MCU weglassen, liegt das an den Redaktionen. An niemanden sonst.

Man kann ja von Brie Larsons PR-Aktion zum Film halten, was man will. Das macht die Schauspielerin nur unsympathisch, aber den Film nicht schlechter und schon gar nicht pauschal zur SJW-Propaganda. Brie Larson ist letztlich nur die Hauptdarstellerin, aber weder Produzentin, noch Regisseurin oder sonst was. Ihr Wort über den Film hat letztlich weniger Gewicht als das des Regisseurs oder Produzenten. Und ich glaube auch nicht, dass Kevin Feige, quasi "Gott" über das MCU, sowas mit dem MCU beabsichtigt hat. Die Zielgruppe sind immerhin nicht SJWs, sondern junge Menschen. Dafür ist das MCU als anspruchsloses, aber sehr unterhaltsames Popcorn-Kino gedacht. 

Und wenn dir diese angebliche SJW-Kampagne auf den Senkel geht, dann sei doch so konsequent und schau dir den Film einfach gar nicht an. Denn mit dem Anschauen unterstützt du doch diese angebliche SJW-Propaganda.


----------



## Spiritogre (25. Februar 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> "Viele" ist nicht gleich "alle" oder "die Mehrheit".


Rotten Tomatoes ist die wichtigste Filmseite der Welt nach IMDB. Wenn die Millionen von Nutzern dort einen Film also nicht sehen wollen, dann hat das schon eine gewisse Aussagekraft.



> Naja, ob man nun jemanden gleich als "Arschloch" bezeichnen muss, will ich mal bezweifeln (da ich grundsätzlich total auf Dinge wie Anstand und Respekt abfahre). Muss ja nicht sein. Aber es wird schon Gründe haben, wenn man dir sowas oder ähnliches vor den Latz knallt. Du bist immerhin auch kein Unschuldslamm. Nur schiebst du es gern halt mal auf andere, während du deine Hände in Unschuld wäschst.  Du magst zwar fast nie direkt mit Beleidigungen um dich werfen, aber respektlos bist du selbst oft genug. Man kann auch respekt- und anstandslos sein, ohne zu beleidigen.


Ich sehe mich gerne als Spiegel, bist du nett zu mir, bin ich nett zu dir. Schlägt mir Unhöflichkeit entgegen blase ich sie gleich dem Anderen ins Gesicht zurück.  



> Anders kann ich mir dein andauerndes Gebashe und deinen paranoiden "Alle sind SJWs!!!"-Wahn nunmal nicht erklären. Als hätte dich der Feminismus persönlich beleidigt und deine Mutter entführt.


SJWs und linke Feministen wollen gerne Sachen, die mir als Mann gefallen, verbieten, statt um Harmonie und Einheit und Gleichberechtigung geht es ihnen nur um ihren eigenen Vorteil. Und den wollen sie erreichen, indem sie meine Rechte beschneiden. Klar, das kann man mit sich machen lassen, nur, wie gesagt, ich bin schlecht im andere Wange hinhalten sondern verteidige mich.



> Dir verbietet keiner was. Dich schränkt niemand in deiner Meinungsäußerung, in deinem Leben etc. ein. Dich hasst niemand, nur weil du weiß, heterosexuell und männlich bist. Für dich ist halt einfach nur alles SJW-Propaganda, was nicht in dein eigenes kleines Weltbild passt oder was nicht deinem persönlichen Geschmack entspricht (ich verweise hier mal augenzwinkernd auf deine "Die Charaktere sind absichtlich hässlich gestaltet"-Aussage, die du in der Vergangenheit von dir gelassen hast, die du aber nie beweisen konntest).


Ich konnte es beweisen, du hast nur einfach keinen Geschmack oder stehst auf hässliche Omas, das ist ja nicht mein Problem.



> Das einzige, was hier gilt ist: Du darfst zwar deine Meinung sagen und das grundsätzlich ungestraft. Aber du hast keinen Anspruch darauf, dass anderen deine Meinung gefällt oder sie einfach so hingenommen werden muss.  Und wenn du deine Meinung sagst, während du dich mit einem dieser "SJWs" unterhältst, wirste natürlich mit Konter rechnen müssen. Ganz einfach. Umgekehrt natürlich auch.


Und die SJWs werden jeden meiner Konter schmerzhaft spüren, das verspreche ich!



> Nochmal: Was eine Darstellerin abseits des Films abzieht, hat erstmal wenig bis gar nichts mit dem eigentlichen Film zu tun.


Wenn es zur PR des Films gehört, dann schon.



> Was denn für SJW-Propaganda? Es wurde gesagt, dass Captain Marvel die erste Superheldin in der Hauptrolle innerhalb des MCUs ist. Ganz einfach. Nichts anderes. Das ist ein ganz simpler Fakt.


Siehe meine Antwort oben, ich werde das jetzt nicht wiederholen.



> Wenn manche Redaktionen den Part mit dem MCU weglassen, liegt das an den Redaktionen. An niemanden sonst.


Es geht eben um die politische Agenda, genauso wie Black Panther politisiert wurde.


----------



## Worrel (25. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Außerdem gab es Newsmeldungen und ähnliche Artikel, bei denen der hintere Teil in der Überschrift weggelassen wurde.


... damit die Aussage "der Film [wird] als SJW Propaganda vermarktet" wahr wird, muß Marvel/Disney *selbst *Entsprechendes äußern. Und nein, es ist weder peinlich noch SJW Hetze oder wasweißich, wenn man feststellt, daß nach 20 Filmen, die eine zusammenhängende Geschichte darstellen, jetzt erstmals ein Schwarzer oder eine Frau die Titelrolle übernehmen.



> Oder salopp gesagt:
> SJWs: "Captain Marvel ist der erste weibliche Superheld in einer Titelrolle, endlich, das wurde ja auch mal Zeit!"
> Filmfan: "Was ist mit Supergirl oder Wonder Woman"
> SJWs: "ähh, von Marvel ..."
> ...


Völlig an den Haaren herbeigezogener ausgedachter Mumpitz.

Auf der offiziellen Seite zum Film steht explizit "...des MCU" und damit ist dann auch alles zum Thema gesagt.



> Sogar CNN macht sich inzwischen Sorgen wegen SJWs und den linksextremen Demokraten in den USA ...
> Sie übertreiben halt maßlos und zeigen dabei eine extreme Intoleranz.


Extremisten findest du in *jeder *Gruppierung von Menschen. Egal, ob SJWs, Nazis, Deutsche oder wasweißich.
Und wenn deren Taten und Ausgesprochenes Richtung Hetze und Straftaten gehen, muß man selbstverständlich auch dagegen vorgehen. 
Aber eben nur gegen diejenigen, die auch was mit der jeweiligen Hetze/Straftat zu tun haben.



> Brie Larson aber auch die Filmwerbung propagieren nun mal diesen Feminismus,


Dann mal Butter bei die Fische: Hast du ein konkretes Beispiel, wo die offizielle(!) Filmwerbung "Feminismus propagiert"?

Und jetzt komm mir nicht mit so was wie dem ersten Satz in diesem Trailer ...  





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CFO0nojq-4A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## LOX-TT (25. Februar 2019)

Kann man dieses grenzdebil peinliche SJW-mimimi mal bitte beenden? Ich kann es nicht mehr hören.


----------



## Worrel (25. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es geht eben um die politische Agenda, genauso wie Black Panther politisiert wurde.


Und inwiefern ist das jetzt Schuld von Marvel/Disney, wenn Redaktionen sich den Film rauspicken, um ihn für wasauchimmer zu politisieren?


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich sehe mich gerne als Spiegel, bist du nett zu mir, bin ich nett zu dir. Schlägt mir Unhöflichkeit entgegen blase ich sie gleich dem Anderen ins Gesicht zurück.


Und alle anderen sind immer die doofen.  Na klaaar... Wenn ich jetzt  was dazu sage, wird die Diskussion eskalieren. Daher lass ich das mal lieber. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> SJWs und linke Feministen wollen gerne Sachen, die mir als Mann gefallen, verbieten, statt um Harmonie und Einheit und Gleichberechtigung geht es ihnen nur um ihren eigenen Vorteil. Und den wollen sie erreichen, indem sie meine Rechte beschneiden. Klar, das kann man mit sich machen lassen, nur, wie gesagt, ich bin schlecht im andere Wange hinhalten sondern verteidige mich.





Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich konnte es beweisen, du hast nur einfach keinen Geschmack oder stehst auf hässliche Omas, das ist ja nicht mein Problem.


Welchen Beweis hast du denn bitte erbracht, dass Charaktere *absichtlich* hässlicher gestaltet wurden? 

Auf den restlichen Bullshit geh ich gar nicht erst ein, du "Asien-Fan".  Aber geschenkt.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und die SJWs werden jeden meiner Konter schmerzhaft spüren, das verspreche ich!


So schmerzhaft wie bei mir? Oh Graus, welch Pein!  Also bitte... Wenn deine besten Konter von der Art sind, wie du sie mir in deinem Post entgegen wirfst, wirst du damit keinem wehtun.  Dein dauerndes "SJW"-Gebashe ist einfach nur lächerlich, sorry. Und vor allem ohne Hand und Fuß. 


Tut mir Leid, aber ich bin raus. Auf den Rest geh ich erst gar nicht ein, weil das einfach ausgemachter Blödsinn ist. Worrel hat dazu alles gesagt. Und ja, ich bestimme jetzt, dass Schluss ist.


----------



## xNomAnorx (25. Februar 2019)

Dosentier schrieb:


> Captain Marvel selber,  gehört auch in den Comics mit zu den Stärksten Wesen des Marvel Universums.



Das ist schön für sie, das Filmuniversum steht aber für sich alleine und muss in sich Sinn ergeben.



> Daher hat sich das jetzt keiner extra für den Film ausgedacht, nur um eben ein schnelles einfaches Ende zu finden.



Das ist mir bewusst, hab ich auch nicht behauptet.



> Darüber hinaus, gibt   es zumindest in den Comics  so mächtige Wesen, denen die Tatsache,  was Thanos gemacht hat vollkommen egal ist   bzw.   das auf   sie eh nie Einfluss nehmen könnte.



Auch das ist mir bewusst, spielt für die Argumentation aber keine Rolle und hat wie gesagt nichts mit dem Filmuniversum zu tun.



> Ich gehe mal davon aus, das zumindest im Film Captain Marvel  nicht so mächtig sein wird.


Laut Aussage der Producer zumindest stärker als Thanos, siehe Artikel. Und wie in meinem ersten Kommentar dargelegt, finde ich das aus narrativer Sicht in Hinblick auf das gesamte MCEU nicht gut.


----------



## Javata (25. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ein Oscar ist heute übrigens leider nicht mal mehr das Metall wert, aus dem er hergestellt wurde.



Man kann von den Oscars persönlich halten was man will, das ein Oscar für die beste Neben/Hauptrolle nichts wert ist, ist einfach lächerlich zu behaupten. Schließlich wird der Gewinner von den Academy-Mitgliedern gewählt die vom Fach sind.
Auch wenn natürlich nicht immer die persönlichen Favoriten gewinnen und manche Nominierungen eher aus sozialen Kriterien erfolgen (wie zB Black Panther als bester Film) sind die absolute Mehrzahl der Gewinner wirklich gut in ihrer Arbeit.


----------



## Spiritogre (25. Februar 2019)

Javata schrieb:


> Man kann von den Oscars persönlich halten was man will, das ein Oscar für die beste Neben/Hauptrolle nichts wert ist, ist einfach lächerlich zu behaupten. Schließlich wird der Gewinner von den Academy-Mitgliedern gewählt die vom Fach sind.
> Auch wenn natürlich nicht immer die persönlichen Favoriten gewinnen und manche Nominierungen eher aus sozialen Kriterien erfolgen (wie zB Black Panther als bester Film) sind die absolute Mehrzahl der Gewinner wirklich gut in ihrer Arbeit.



Ist der Beitrag Satire? 
Früher, da waren die Oscars mal gut, da wurden gute Filme nominiert und auch wenn der Gewinner nicht immer der eigene Favorit war, konnte man dem zumindest zustimmen oder was abgewinnen. 
Wie ich schon unter dem Oscar Thread schrieb, heute ist das alles nur noch ein Schatten seiner selbst. Von den nominierten Filmen interessiert mich heute nur noch ein Bruchteil, während sie früher fast durch die Bank weg Pflichtprogramm waren. Sie sind häufig langweilig und / oder schlecht und es ist zu viel Politik im Spiel. Und ich bin nicht der einzige der so denkt, wenn man sich die dramatisch sinkenden Zuschauerzahlen anschaut.

Ich meine, um mal einen Film zu nennen den ich gesehen habe, der letztjährige Abräumer Shape of Water, vier Oscars dafür? Ernsthaft? Es war kein schlechter Film aber er war auch absolut nichts besonderes. Gute Durchschnittskost halt aber Filme in so einer Art gab es in den 70ern, 80ern und 90ern Dutzende.


----------



## Javata (26. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ist der Beitrag Satire?
> Früher, da waren die Oscars mal gut, da wurden gute Filme nominiert und auch wenn der Gewinner nicht immer der eigene Favorit war, konnte man dem zumindest zustimmen oder was abgewinnen.
> Wie ich schon unter dem Oscar Thread schrieb, heute ist das alles nur noch ein Schatten seiner selbst. Von den nominierten Filmen interessiert mich heute nur noch ein Bruchteil, während sie früher fast durch die Bank weg Pflichtprogramm waren. Sie sind häufig langweilig und / oder schlecht und es ist zu viel Politik im Spiel. Und ich bin nicht der einzige der so denkt, wenn man sich die dramatisch sinkenden Zuschauerzahlen anschaut.
> 
> Ich meine, um mal einen Film zu nennen den ich gesehen habe, der letztjährige Abräumer Shape of Water, vier Oscars dafür? Ernsthaft? Es war kein schlechter Film aber er war auch absolut nichts besonderes. Gute Durchschnittskost halt aber Filme in so einer Art gab es in den 70ern, 80ern und 90ern Dutzende.



Die Politisierung liegt vll am Zeitgeist und sollte daher nicht bewertet werden? Film, wie jede Kunstform spiegelt nunmal die Gesellschaft wieder. Sinkende Zuschauerzahlen sind in Zeiten von Netflix, AmazonPrime und was weiß ich ehrlich kein Wunder und hat auch absolut nichts über die Qualität der Preisträger zu sagen, eher mit der Unterhaltungskraft der Veranstaltung. Um ehrlich zu sein der letzte "gute" Gastgeber war mMn Neil Patrick Harris.

Und da du ein Freund von RottenTomatoes bist, da hat Shape of Water eine Bewertung jenseits der 90. Außerdem wird der Film von quasi allen gelobt. Aber wie schonmal gesagt, Geschmäcker sind verschieden...
Das es davon in früheren Jahren dutzende gab ist genau so eine Witzaussage wie die Wertlosigkeit des Oscars.
Wenn Menschen auf der Bühne in Tränen ausbrechen erkennt man die Bedeutung, beim Bravo-Otto, Bambi, Goldener Henne oder Echo weinte keiner so als Vergleich


----------



## ssj3rd1 (26. Februar 2019)

puh, ich bin seit 20 Jahren Comic Leser, dass Captain Marvel aber stärker als Thanos ist höre ich jetzt zum ersten mal.... 
Jean als Phoenix? Ja sicher, aber doch nicht Captain Marvel...

Thanos ist ein Eternal (auch wenn "nur" ein Hybrid), selbst ohne Steine ist er signifikant stärker als Captain Marvel, aber was weiß ich schon als Comic Fan


----------



## Tammy25 (26. Februar 2019)

ssj3rd1 schrieb:


> puh, ich bin seit 20 Jahren Comic Leser, dass Captain Marvel aber stärker als Thanos ist höre ich jetzt zum ersten mal....
> Jean als Phoenix? Ja sicher, aber doch nicht Captain Marvel...
> 
> Thanos ist ein Eternal (auch wenn "nur" ein Hybrid), selbst ohne Steine ist er signifikant stärker als Captain Marvel, aber was weiß ich schon als Comic Fan



Tja @ssj3rd1, wir "alten" Hasen müssen umdenken. Wenn Marvel das sagt, wird es leider so sein weil sie es hingebogen haben. Also am besten einfach mal ne Chance geben und anschaun. In den letzten 20 Jahren gab es viele Änderungen und Neustart des MCUs. Und ich bin über 30 Jahre schon Comic Fan 

Und ich möchte auch nicht diskutieren, einfach mal das Hirn ausschalten und weiterhin das MCU genießen. War doch bisher recht spaßig. Man sollte alles nicht so eng sehen, wie es manche hier tun und ernsthaft über Fiction diskutieren.


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. Februar 2019)

ssj3rd1 schrieb:


> puh, ich bin seit 20 Jahren Comic Leser, dass Captain Marvel aber stärker als Thanos ist höre ich jetzt zum ersten mal....
> Jean als Phoenix? Ja sicher, aber doch nicht Captain Marvel...
> 
> Thanos ist ein Eternal (auch wenn "nur" ein Hybrid), selbst ohne Steine ist er signifikant stärker als Captain Marvel, aber was weiß ich schon als Comic Fan





Tammy25 schrieb:


> Tja @ssj3rd1, wir "alten" Hasen müssen umdenken. Wenn Marvel das sagt, wird es leider so sein weil sie es hingebogen haben. Also am besten einfach mal ne Chance geben und anschaun. In den letzten 20 Jahren gab es viele Änderungen und Neustart des MCUs. Und ich bin über 30 Jahre schon Comic Fan
> 
> Und ich möchte auch nicht diskutieren, einfach mal das Hirn ausschalten und weiterhin das MCU genießen. War doch bisher recht spaßig. Man sollte alles nicht so eng sehen, wie es manche hier tun und ernsthaft über Fiction diskutieren.



Abgesehen davon, dass das MCU innerhalb der Marvel-Franchise ein eigenes Universum darstellt. Da kann man sich natürlich die ein oder andere "kreative Freiheit" heraus nehmen.  

Möglicherweise mischt sich Captain Marvel in Endgame ja auch gar nicht allzu sehr in den Kampf ein, eben weil sie stärker ist. Vermutlich wird sie Thanos kurz vermöbeln und den Rest dann den Avengers überlassen.


----------



## pixelschumi (26. Februar 2019)

LostViking schrieb:


> Ich werde mir den Film definitiv anschauen, aber ich bin etwas enttäuscht das die stärkste Heldin des MCU welche selbiges nun retten soll erst jetzt "auftaucht" bzw. eingeführt wird (Ich schaue lediglich die Filme und lese die Comics nicht, man verzeihe mir also falls mir da Hintergrundwissen fehlt).
> Mir sind die ganzen altbekannten Helden viel lieber als Jemand der einen Monat vor Abschluss des Höhepunktes kommt, das sieht für mich einfach nach faulem Story Writing aus.
> "Ohje die Helden sind fast gänzlich aufgerieben, es scheint als hätte der Bösewicht gewonnen. Wie können sie sich nur aus dieser verzweifelten Situation befreien? Oh da kommt die mächtigste Person des MCU, Glück gehabt!"



Geht mir exakt genauso. :/ Eine über 10 Jahre gewachsene Story mit der berühmten Deus ex Machina abzuschließen wirk wirklich so, als würde den Drehbuchschreibern einfach nichts einfallen, wie sie Handlungsbögen der amtierenden MCU-Heldengeneration abschließen können. Als hätten sie die Handlung in eine Sackgasse gefahren.

Dabei wäre das befriedigende Abschließen der Story auch sehr wichtig für eine neue Generation im MCU. Sonst wirkt diese wieder nur aufgesetzt. Ich denke, das Endgame sollte mit dem wohlverdienten Ruhestand der lieb gewonnenen Charaktere enden. Würde jetzt ein übermächtiger Verbündeter plötzlich aus der Versenkung auftauchen, Thanos auf die Glocke hauen und allen die Schau stehlen, wäre das mMn. eher fatal.


----------



## Spiritogre (26. Februar 2019)

Die oben angesprochenen Rotten Tomatoes haben sich heute dem Druck der Industrie, sprich Disney, gebeugt und den "will ich sehen / nicht sehen" Button und die entsprechende Anzeige von der Seite entfernt. Als Grund munkelt man eben die vernichtende Resonanz für Captain Marvel und Star Wars Ep. 9.


----------



## Alreech (26. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Oder salopp gesagt:
> SJWs: "Captain Marvel ist der erste weibliche Superheld in einer Titelrolle, endlich, das wurde ja auch mal Zeit!"
> Filmfan: "Was ist mit Supergirl oder Wonder Woman"
> SJWs: "ähh, von Marvel ..."
> ...


Ach komm, derail die Diskussion doch nicht mit Alternativen Fakten !

Elektra gab es nicht, Spawn und Blade mit einem schwarzen Superhelden gab es auch nicht, Black Panther war der erste schwarze Superheld den Marvel ins Kino gebracht hat, und Captain Marvel der erste weibliche.
Und wer was anders behauptet ist ein Trump Fan oder russischer Bot 
Die ganze Einträge bei Wikipedia für Blade & Elektra ? Steckt der KGB dahinter oder die Alt-Right !
Die DVDs in den Läden und die Ausstrahlung im Fernsehen sind auch gefälscht, weis ja jeder das Hollywood mit Trump unter einer Decke steckt ! Schließlich ist dieser Weinstein ja ein alter weisser Mann, so wie Trump.
...


----------



## Rabowke (27. Februar 2019)

... sollte das irgendwie lustig sein? 

Mir tun beim Lesen dieser Zeilen die Augen weh. 

Was Cpt. Marvel betrifft & weiblicher Superheld: Worrel hat es doch mit einem Satz zusammengefasst und damit wäre, eigentlich, die Diskussion beendet gewesen. Aber man kann sich natürlich hochziehen und weiterhin so einen Quark schreiben, irgendeinen wird man schon finden der das lustig findet und dem der Beitrag dann auch noch gefällt.


----------



## Rabowke (27. Februar 2019)

pixelschumi schrieb:


> Geht mir exakt genauso. :/ Eine über 10 Jahre gewachsene Story mit der berühmten Deus ex Machina abzuschließen wirk wirklich so, als würde den Drehbuchschreibern einfach nichts einfallen, wie sie Handlungsbögen der amtierenden MCU-Heldengeneration abschließen können. Als hätten sie die Handlung in eine Sackgasse gefahren.


... jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische: 

Niemand kennt Cpt. Marvels Rolle in Endgame, wir sprechen hier über einen Film, der ihre "Entstehung" zeigt und erklärt, wer oder was sie ist. Punkt.

D.h. wir haben zehn Jahre Filme auf einem hohen bis sehr hohen Niveau erhalten, wenn man das Genre mag, und über zehn Jahre eine für sich zusammenhängende Geschichte erhalten, die bislang (!) im letzten Avengers zusammengeführt wurde & hier eine wirklich tolle und spannende Geschichte erzählt.

D.h. zig Filme, ein ganzes Universum geschaffen, gute und interessante Charaktere, spannende Geschichte über ~20 (?) Filme & plötzlich soll ihnen die Idee bzw. Handlung ausgegangen sein?! 

Alle Filme bereiten einen auf den 'infinity gauntlet' vor, die Steine und das zusammen suchen & genau diese Handlungsstränge der ganzen Filme wurde auf eine ziemlich epische Art und Weise zusammengefügt und visualisiert.

Wie ich meinte, man muss das Genre mögen um an den Filmen gefallen zu haben, wer es nicht tut, hat hier auch keinen Spass ... aber was Marvel mit dem MCU erreicht hat, sucht in der Filmwelt bislang seines gleichen.


----------



## Spiritogre (27. Februar 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... sollte das irgendwie lustig sein?
> 
> Mir tun beim Lesen dieser Zeilen die Augen weh.
> 
> Was Cpt. Marvel betrifft & weiblicher Superheld: Worrel hat es doch mit einem Satz zusammengefasst und damit wäre, eigentlich, die Diskussion beendet gewesen. Aber man kann sich natürlich hochziehen und weiterhin so einen Quark schreiben, irgendeinen wird man schon finden der das lustig findet und dem der Beitrag dann auch noch gefällt.



Worrel hat sich aber nur auf die offizielle Webseite bezogen, ich bezog mich auf die gesamte Berichterstattung und Sozialen Medien. Und da sah es nun mal teils anders aus. Von daher ist meine Diskussion berechtigt. Das mag dir nicht passen, ist aber so.


----------



## Rabowke (27. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Worrel hat sich aber nur auf die offizielle Webseite bezogen, ich bezog mich auf die gesamte Berichterstattung und Sozialen Medien. Und da sah es nun mal teils anders aus. Von daher ist meine Diskussion berechtigt. Das mag dir nicht passen, ist aber so.




Aber irgendwie / -wo sollte man auch mal Standards setzen und überlegen, ob jeder Kommentar von einem Hans Wurst im Internet jetzt als Vorwand bzgl. SJW-Geblubber dienen sollte. Du findest doch zu jedem Unsinn im Internet eine Meinung, die jenseits von gut und böse ist. D.h. sollte man solche Einzelstimmen hier wirklich als Grundlage nehmen und sich daran abarbeiten?

Ich hätte es verstanden, wenn sich Marvel hingestellt hätte und genau das behauptet: Cpt. Marvel ist die einzige und vor allem erste Superheldin ev0r!!11einself.

Haben sie aber nicht gemacht, ganz im Gegenteil. D.h. hier sollte man die Kirche auch mal im Dorf lassen und nicht wegen jedem noch so kleinen Vorwand dieses SJW-"Gebashe", nichts weiter ist das, hervor holen. Das ist ja nicht nur mir aufgefallen, sondern du wirst doch darauf schon in anderen Threads angesprochen, das du aus dem Nichts und vor allem ohne Anlass diese "Argumentationskeule" rausholst.

Sowas muss nicht sein, schon gar nicht hier.


----------



## Spiritogre (27. Februar 2019)

Nun, es sind ja nicht nur irgendwelche unbedeutenden, unbekannten Poster in Sozialen Medien sondern es sind eben oftmals Medien selbst, die solche Agendas pushen und solche Diskussionen anheizen. 
Übrigens ja auch hier gibt es immer wieder News dieser Art die nicht unbedint neutral berichten sondern wo auf irgend einen Zug aufgesprungen wird oder siehe den Shitstorm, der jetzt über THQ reinbricht, wo es hier auch einen Thread gibt.


----------



## Rabowke (27. Februar 2019)

Ich denke die wenigsten hätten wirklich was dagegen, wenn man einen *echten* Missstand anspricht bzw. kritisiert. Niemand.

Aber sehr häufig wird diese SJW-Argumentationskeule rausgeholt und wild um sich geschlagen ... *das* kritisiere ich. Ansonsten, was genau meinst du jetzt mit THQ?! Das ein AMA auf einer, nennen wir es mal, grenzwertigen Plattform abgehalten wird ist ... mindestens diskussionswürdig. Fairerweise kenne ich 8Chan nicht wirklich, maximal 4chan. Was aber allein da vom Stapel gelassen wird, Gore & Co, passt auf keine Kuhhaut und ich als Unternehmer würde 3x überlegen, ob ich mein Unternehmen auf solch einer Seite präsentieren möchte.


----------



## Spiritogre (27. Februar 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich denke die wenigsten hätten wirklich was dagegen, wenn man einen *echten* Missstand anspricht bzw. kritisiert. Niemand.
> 
> Aber sehr häufig wird diese SJW-Argumentationskeule rausgeholt und wild um sich geschlagen ... *das* kritisiere ich. Ansonsten, was genau meinst du jetzt mit THQ?! Das ein AMA auf einer, nennen wir es mal, grenzwertigen Plattform abgehalten wird ist ... mindestens diskussionswürdig. Fairerweise kenne ich 8Chan nicht wirklich, maximal 4chan. Was aber allein da vom Stapel gelassen wird, Gore & Co, passt auf keine Kuhhaut und ich als Unternehmer würde 3x überlegen, ob ich mein Unternehmen auf solch einer Seite präsentieren möchte.



Tja, nur gibt es exakt die gleichen Inhalte auch auf Twitter und die geht niemand deswegen an oder Twitter wird gar als "grenzwertige" Plattform gesehen.

Was die SJW-Keule angeht, es sind nun mal diese Social Terrorists, die ständig wegen jeder Kleinigkeit meckern und ein Fass aufmachen und anderen im Namen der "Political Correctness" den Spaß verderben und verbieten wollen, da kann man nichts schön reden. Ist ja nicht meine Schuld, ich nenne die Sache / die Leute nur beim Namen. 
Dass sich dann unsere Forums-SJWs darüber aufregen, tja, da fühlt sich dann wohl einer angesprochen. Eher Grund den Begriff weiter zu nutzen.


----------



## Rabowke (27. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Tja, nur gibt es exakt die gleichen Inhalte auch auf Twitter und die geht niemand deswegen an oder Twitter wird gar als "grenzwertige" Plattform gesehen.


Spiritogre, sage mal ... sicher das wir hier auf dem gleichen Wissensstand kommunizieren?! 

Wir können das ja mal runterbrechen: sobald Twitter von anstößigem Material Wind bekommt, wird der Account gesperrt bzw. Beitrag gelöscht. Bei 8chan ist genau das Gegenteil der Fall: es wird mit Absicht auf der Plattform gelassen, free speech und so! 

D.h. mir stellt sich gerade die Frage ob du das wirklich nicht verstehen willst, also wo hier der Unterschied ist, oder ob du das jetzt wirklich ernst meinst, dein Beispiel mit Twitter.



> Was die SJW-Keule angeht, es sind nun mal diese Social Terrorists, die ständig wegen jeder Kleinigkeit meckern und ein Fass aufmachen und anderen im Namen der "Political Correctness" den Spaß verderben und verbieten wollen, da kann man nichts schön reden. Ist ja nicht meine Schuld, ich nenne die Sache / die Leute nur beim Namen. Dass sich dann unsere Forums-SJWs darüber aufregen, tja, da fühlt sich dann wohl einer angesprochen. Eher Grund den Begriff weiter zu nutzen.


... auch hier gestatte mir die Frage ob du wirklich in deinem kleinen Kämmerlein sitzt und Gift und Kalle speist oder ob du uns hier nur 'trollen' willst, ich weiß es wirklich nicht.

Ich hab dich in zig anderen Diskussion wirklich als direkten, aber mehr oder minder objektiven Gesprächspartner kennen gelernt. Das meine ich wirklich, wir haben tolle Diskussionen geführt. *Aber*, beim Thema "WSJ" scheinst du die Vorsätze der guten Diskussionskultur komplett über Board zu werfen und haust hier ein Ding nach dem anderen raus. Das Problem dabei: es ging nie darum. Allein in diesem Thread ging es nie um WSJ oder ähnliches ... eigentlich. D.h. du bist doch im Grunde selber schuld und vllt. macht dir das auch Spass, diese Begriffe in einer Diskussion einzuwerfen, obwohl das vorher max. am Rande Gegenstand der Diskussion war.

Dazu noch die bockige Haltung, letzter Satz ... ich versteh es nicht. Wirklich. 

Warum ich es nicht verstehe habe ich weiter oben geschrieben: ich kenne andere Beiträge und Diskussionen mit dir & finde es schade, weil ich glaube, dass man mit dir z.B. über technische Dinge echt gut diskutieren könnte.


----------



## Spiritogre (27. Februar 2019)

Ich weiß nicht ob du es mitbekommen hast aber z.B. KiPo ist auf Twitter bisher erlaubt gewesen, Accounts von Pädophilen werden mitnichten gesperrt. Twitter hat vor zwei(!) Tagen endlich reagiert und verkündet, dass sie KiPo Fotos und alles was in diese Richtung geht ab sofort unterbinden und löschen werden. Das als Reaktion auf den "Tumblr-Purge" wo scheinbar viele "heimatlos" gewordene auf Twitter ausgewandert waren, was für enorme Aufregung lustigerweise übrigens gerade bei den Rechten sorgte.

Mit Trollen haben meine Aussagen bzgl. der Social Terrorists übrigens wenig zu tun, eher damit gewissen Leuten an den Karren pissen wollen, weil es sie so schön aufregt, wenn sie sich mal wieder über ein Thema aufregen.


----------



## Rabowke (27. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob du es mitbekommen hast aber z.B. KiPo ist auf Twitter bisher erlaubt gewesen, Accounts von Pädophilen werden mitnichten gesperrt. Twitter hat vor zwei(!) Tagen endlich reagiert und verkündet, dass sie KiPo Fotos und alles was in diese Richtung geht ab sofort unterbinden und löschen werden. Das als Reaktion auf den "Tumblr-Purge" wo scheinbar viele "heimatlos" gewordene auf Twitter ausgewandert waren, was für enorme Aufregung lustigerweise übrigens gerade bei den Rechten sorgte.


"Leider" meide ich so Seiten wie Twitter, Facebook & Co. ... d.h. nein, ich hab es nicht mitbekommen. Ich hab vor Monaten (?) lediglich bei engadget gelesen, das Tumblr jetzt neue Richtlinien hat und anstößiges Material verboten hat. 

Magst du mir netterweise die Änderung bei Twitter kurz verlinken?! Als amerikanisches Unternehmen könnte ich den Ansatz der freien Meinungsäußerung noch verstehen, aber afaik sind KiPo-Material in Amerika genau so unter Strafe stehend wie in vielen anderen Ländern. D.h. wenn das Management seitjeher KiPo geduldet *hätte*, wären doch die Aktionäre etc. längst auf die Barrikaden gegangen.



> Mit Trollen haben meine Aussagen bzgl. der Social Terrorists übrigens wenig zu tun, eher damit gewissen Leuten an den Karren pissen wollen, weil es sie so schön aufregt, wenn sie sich mal wieder über ein Thema aufregen.


... danke das du mich bestätigst, erklär mir doch mal bitte nachvollziehbar, welchen Grund es haben soll, so ohne Sinn und Verstand irgendwelche Leute zu provozieren?! 

Ist das nicht eigentlich genau die Definition von "trollen"? 

Davon ab, ich möchte jetzt nicht die Spassbremse spielen, aber darf ich in diesem Kontext mal höflich auf die Forenregeln verweisen?


----------



## Spiritogre (27. Februar 2019)

Direkten Sex mit Kindern wirst du sicher nicht direkt auf Twitter finden, so dumm sind die Leute auch nicht sowas öffentlich zu posten, allerdings "sexy" Bilder von Kindern halt schon. Es geht um die Accounts, die halt gewisse Stichworte in ihrem Header haben und so über private Nachrichten dann Austauschringe bilden. 

Die neue "Policy": https://help.twitter.com/en/rules-and-policies/sexual-exploitation-policy


----------



## Rabowke (27. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Direkten Sex mit Kindern wirst du sicher nicht direkt auf Twitter finden, so dumm sind die Leute auch nicht sowas öffentlich zu posten, allerdings "sexy" Bilder von Kindern halt schon. Es geht um die Accounts, die halt gewisse Stichworte in ihrem Header haben und so über private Nachrichten dann Austauschringe bilden.


... dann haben wir doch schon wieder einen Unterschied zu 8chan, sehr schön.



> Die neue "Policy": https://help.twitter.com/en/rules-and-policies/sexual-exploitation-policy


Vielen Dank, allerdings sehe ich hier kein Datum und/oder was genau wann hinzugefügt wurde. 

Gibt es ggf. eine Newsseite, welche über diese Änderung berichtet hat? Dann könnte man ja das Datum der News zur Herleitung heranziehen.


----------



## Spiritogre (27. Februar 2019)

Das bei 8Chan war aber nur ein Nutzer und der hat sich danach wohl auch noch angeblich selbst angezeigt. Bei den Nutzungsbedingungen sind illegale Inhalte auch auf 8Chan nicht erlaubt, was groß in Rot auf der Titelseite steht: "Warning: Some boards on 8chan might have content of an adult or offensive nature. Please cease use of this website if it is illegal for you to view such content. On 8chan, boards and posts are user-created and do not represent the opinions of the 8chan administration. In the interest of free speech, only content that violates the Digital Millennium Copyright Act or other United States laws is deleted." https://8ch.net/index.html

Was Twitter angeht hier eine News von einer (leider politisch Rechten) Spieleseite: https://www.oneangrygamer.net/2019/...ontent-japanese-users-retreat-to-pawoo/77715/ ich schreibe leider politisch Rechts, weil die häufiger mal durchaus interessante Sachen haben über die kaum woanders berichtet wird, aber eben leider immer ein wenig politisch "übermotiviert", sage ich mal, reagieren.


----------



## Rabowke (27. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das bei 8Chan war aber nur ein Nutzer und der hat sich danach wohl auch noch angeblich selbst angezeigt.


... das hast du jetzt schon mehrmals erwähnt, einzig und allein einen Nachweis hierfür bist du bislang schuldig geblieben. Außerdem verwendest du ja selbst dann doch einschränkende Formulierungen wie "angeblich". 



> Bei den Nutzungsbedingungen sind illegale Inhalte auch auf 8Chan nicht erlaubt, was groß in Rot auf der Titelseite steht: "Warning: Some boards on 8chan might have content of an adult or offensive nature. Please cease use of this website if it is illegal for you to view such content. On 8chan, boards and posts are user-created and do not represent the opinions of the 8chan administration. In the interest of free speech, only content that violates the Digital Millennium Copyright Act or other United States laws is deleted."


Das ist nett das du mir erzählst was rot auf der Titelseite steht, aber wie ich meinte, irgendwas blockt hier in der Kanzlei den Zugriff auf die Seite.  

Wie dem auch sei, DMCA = Raubkopie & ich bin leider nicht sooo sattelfest was die US states law betrifft, also was hier noch erlaubt ist und was nicht.



> Was Twitter angeht hier eine News von einer (leider politisch Rechten) Spieleseite: https://www.oneangrygamer.net/2019/...ontent-japanese-users-retreat-to-pawoo/77715/ ich schreibe leider politisch Rechts, weil die häufiger mal durchaus interessante Sachen haben über die kaum woanders berichtet wird, aber eben leider immer ein wenig politisch "übermotiviert", sage ich mal, reagieren.


Geschenkt, wobei die News sich ja hier explizit auf ... was auch immer ... bezieht, also das die neuen Regeln jetzt auch (?) für Loli /Shota (WTF - was ist das?!) gilt. D.h. ich weiß jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht, ob diese Änderung jetzt nur eine Erweiterung einer bereits bestehenden Richtlinie ist oder ob dieser Punkt wirklich komplett eingefügt wurde. *grübel*

Ich weiß ich bin nervig, aber wenn du *noch* einen Link hättest, wo ggf. explizit erwähnt wird, dass *jetzt* und *neu* KiPo gebannt wird, dann wäre ich dir wirklich dankbar.


----------



## Worrel (27. Februar 2019)

PCG News:
_"Cpt. Marvel ist stärker als Thanos"_

Und die User so:
_"Sach mal, wann ist eigentlich Kinderpornographie auf Twitter verboten worden?"_  


Kannste dir nicht ausdenken.


----------



## Spiritogre (27. Februar 2019)

@ Rabowke: Ich habe jetzt leider keine Bekanntmachung der Richtlinienänderung mit Datum direkt von Twitter gefunden. Aber in dem verlinkten Artikel stand, dass die neue Richtlinie am 24.2.2019 in Kraft trat, kann man jetzt glauben oder nicht. 

Meiner Meinung nach ist es dämlich sich Infos bzgl. 8Chan von Wikipedia zu holen, am einfachsten ist es sich doch gefälligst selbst mal einen Eindruck von der Seite zu machen, ob da nur Kinderschänder und Rechtsextremisten unterwegs sind oder ob das nicht doch eigentlich ein völlig normales Forum ist, was halt vielleicht, wenn man lange genug sucht, auch einige fragwürdige Beiträge enthält. 
Und wenn die Seite auf irgendwelchen Blacklists steht, dann gibt es immer noch die Möglichkeit sie notfalls über Mobilnetz mal kurz anzuschauen, ist ja fast nur Text, hat also nicht viel Volumen.


----------



## Alreech (27. Februar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Dann mal Butter bei die Fische: Hast du ein konkretes Beispiel, wo die offizielle(!) Filmwerbung "Feminismus propagiert"?



Reiner Zufall das Captain Marvel zum Weltfrauentag startet und es am Weltfrauentag viele Specials gibt...
https://www.google.com/search?clien...i7i30j0i20i263j0i22i30j0i22i10i30.1lW1o9GBDlk

https://www.google.com/search?clien....0....1..gws-wiz.......0i71j35i39.uEHR-3Ds4PQ

Ach was solls, ich werde bestimmt nicht am 8. März in Captain Marvel gehen, jetzt liegt es an euch dafür zu sorgen das der Film ein Erfolg wird.
Indem ihr ins Kino geht könnte ihr eine Zeichen für den Feminismus setzen, wenn ihr Captain Marvel nicht anschaut dann seit ihr Schuld daran das die AfD und Trump das fünfte Reich errichten !

Ihr könnt auch spenden damit junge Mädchen sich Captain Marvel anschauen können und später genau so eine starke Frau werden !
https://www.themarysue.com/captain-marvel-challenge-young-women/

Hat nicht jeder Captain Marvel in Civil War II gemocht als sie kurzerhand jeden der eine potentielle Gefahr darstellt ohne Gerichtsurteil in Lager gesteckt hat ?
Das nennen ich mal eine starke Frau !


----------



## Worrel (27. Februar 2019)

Alreech schrieb:


> Reiner Zufall das Captain Marvel zum Weltfrauentag startet und es am Weltfrauentag viele Specials gibt...


OK, das wußte ich noch nicht.
Bei den Specials stellt sich allerdings die Frage, ob Marvel da was mit zu tun hat oder das nur Fan Veranstaltungen sind.



> Indem ihr ins Kino geht könnte ihr eine Zeichen für den Feminismus setzen,


Wenn ich ins Kino gehe, setze ich ein Zeichen dafür, daß ich gerne diesen Film im Kino sehen würde. Ende.



> Hat nicht jeder Captain Marvel in Civil War II gemocht als sie kurzerhand jeden der eine potentielle Gefahr darstellt ohne Gerichtsurteil in Lager gesteckt hat ?
> Das nennen ich mal eine starke Frau !


Da Film Universum verläuft meines Wissens anders als die bisherige Lore der Comics. Im MCU gab es bisher kein _Civil War II_

Allerdings ist das ein generelles Problem bei Superheldenfilmen: Die sind ja letztendlich alle Plädoyers für Selbstjustiz. Das ist ja auch der Aufhänger für _Batman vs Superman_.
Und über die Kollateralschäden/-opfer diverser Schlachten breiten wir ebenfalls lieber mal einen Mantel des Schweigens....


----------



## Rabowke (28. Februar 2019)

Alreech schrieb:


> Reiner Zufall das Captain Marvel zum Weltfrauentag startet und es am Weltfrauentag viele Specials gibt...


Vllt. ist es so gewollt, aber wo genau ist das Problem?! 

Würde jemand meckern wenn ein "Männer"-Film am Herrentag in die Kinos kommen würde? Ich versteh das Problem nicht, wirklich nicht. Übrigens, bei uns in Berlin läuft Cpt. Marvel schon am 07.03. in den Kinos an, in einigen speziellen bestimmt sogar schon am 06.03.2019. 



> Ach was solls, ich werde bestimmt nicht am 8. März in Captain Marvel gehen, jetzt liegt es an euch dafür zu sorgen das der Film ein Erfolg wird.
> Indem ihr ins Kino geht könnte ihr eine Zeichen für den Feminismus setzen, wenn ihr Captain Marvel nicht anschaut dann seit ihr Schuld daran das die AfD und Trump das fünfte Reich errichten !


D.h. du schaust ihn dir am 07.03. oder 09.03. an?  



> Ihr könnt auch spenden damit junge Mädchen sich Captain Marvel anschauen können und später genau so eine starke Frau werden !
> https://www.themarysue.com/captain-marvel-challenge-young-women/


... auch hier wieder die Frage wo dein Problem ist? Fakt ist, dass die bisherigen Superheldenfilme primär den Mann als Held dargestellt haben, vor allem wenn man sich die ursprünglichen Comics anschaut. Von Männern für Männern & das wurde irgendwann geändert, weil man erkannt hat, das sich auch Frauen mit solchen Dingen beschäftigen und ja, ggf. auch identifizieren wollen.

D.h. wo ist jetzt dein Problem wenn sich junge Mädchen einen Superheldinnenfilm anschauen und sich denken, Mensch, auch ich, als Frau, kann etwas leisten?!

Mich beschleicht so ein wenig das Gefühl das du Angst hast vor einer (vielen?) starken Frau!


----------



## Spassbremse (28. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Na ja, ich bin normal und sehr viele andere Menschen sind es auch.



 

...hat Dich Deine Mutter auch testen lassen?


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Februar 2019)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> ...hat Dich Deine Mutter auch testen lassen?



Ja, hat sie, ich musste zum Kinderpsychologen, die hat dann festgestellt, dass ich schlicht überdurchschnittlich Intelligent bin.


----------



## Rabowke (28. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ja, hat sie, ich musste zum Kinderpsychologen, die hat dann festgestellt, dass ich schlicht überdurchschnittlich Intelligent bin.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Februar 2019)

Schöner Luftballon...


----------



## xNomAnorx (28. Februar 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> D.h. wo ist jetzt dein Problem wenn sich junge Mädchen einen Superheldinnenfilm anschauen und sich denken, Mensch, auch ich, als Frau, kann etwas leisten?!



Ich finde diese Spendenaktion aber schon irgendwie seltsam. Wenn ich sozial benachteiligten Mädchen was spenden will, dann doch lieber Schulsachen oder etwas anderes nützliches. Und keinen Kinobesuch 
Wirkt fast wie eine Spendenaktion mit der man die Box Office-Zahlen heben will 
Finde im Rahmen von dem Release von Alita gab es da eine schönere Aktion, die leider bei weitem nicht so viel Presse bekommen hat: https://www.moviedash.com/news/10814/alita-battle-angel-young-amputee/


----------



## Rabowke (28. Februar 2019)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich finde diese Spendenaktion aber schon irgendwie seltsam. Wenn ich sozial benachteiligten Mädchen was spenden will, dann doch lieber Schulsachen oder etwas anderes nützliches. Und keinen Kinobesuch
> Wirkt fast wie eine Spendenaktion mit der man die Box Office-Zahlen heben will


... diese Spendenaktion ist genau so dämlich, in meinen Augen, wie die für Schwarze damit sie Black Panther sehen können.  

Das "Problem" ist doch, dass irgendwelche Einzelpersonen, völlig losgelöst von Marvel / Disney, solche Dinge initieren. Das ist übrigens das, was ich in der Diskussion mit Spiritogre meinte, du wirst immer einen "Deppen" auf dieser Welt haben, der irgend etwas macht, was nach deinem Verständnis voll an der Sinnhaftigkeit vorbei geht ... daran wird sich dann abgearbeitet und ggf. sogar abgeleitet, aka "Wer Cpt. Marvel schaut, ist ein WSJ!!11eins". Völlig behämmert, jedenfalls in meinen Augen.



> Finde im Rahmen von dem Release von Alita gab es da eine schönere Aktion, die leider bei weitem nicht so viel Presse bekommen hat: https://www.moviedash.com/news/10814/alita-battle-angel-young-amputee/


Das stimmt, das ist sinnvoll(er) als die zwei o.g. Beispiele, aber ... auch hier die Anmerkung: hätte spiritogre nicht den Beitrag verlinkt, hätte ich bzw. wir überhaupt nichts davon gewusst, dass es einen Spendenaufruf für Mädels gibt bzw. davor für Schwarze. Also, ich hab diesbzgl. nichts, aber auch gar nix im Vorfeld gelesen / gehört.


----------



## xNomAnorx (28. Februar 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das stimmt, das ist sinnvoll(er) als die zwei o.g. Beispiele, aber ... auch hier die Anmerkung: hätte spiritogre nicht den Beitrag verlinkt, hätte ich bzw. wir überhaupt nichts davon gewusst, dass es einen Spendenaufruf für Mädels gibt bzw. davor für Schwarze. Also, ich hab diesbzgl. nichts, aber auch gar nix im Vorfeld gelesen / gehört.



Ach hat er den auch schon verlinkt?  Mein Kommentar war komplett losgelöst von eurer Diskussion jetzt, lediglich auf die Spendenaktion bezogen. Hab mir nicht alle eure Kommentare durchgelesen 
Ich denke es kommt dann auch drauf an in welchen Medienbereichen man sich bewegt. In Talkshows hat Brie Larson diese Aktion z.B. ziemlich massiv beworben. Alita hat da allgemein weniger Aufmerksamkeit bekommen. 
Ansonsten stimm ich dir zu, bei Black Panther fand ich die Aktion auch dämlich.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Februar 2019)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ach hat er den auch schon verlinkt?  Mein Kommentar war komplett losgelöst von eurer Diskussion jetzt, lediglich auf die Spendenaktion bezogen. Hab mir nicht alle eure Kommentare durchgelesen


Ne, hatte ich nicht, da hat Rabowke irgendwas verwechselt. Über die Spendenaktion hatten wir hier nicht gesprochen.


----------



## Rabowke (28. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ne, hatte ich nicht, da hat Rabowke irgendwas verwechselt. Über die Spendenaktion hatten wir hier nicht gesprochen.


Sorry ... da hast du bzw. ihr natürlich Recht! Mea culpa!

Der Beitrag kam von Alreech, ich hab ja auch darauf geantwortet.


----------



## Worrel (28. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ja, hat sie, ich musste zum Kinderpsychologen, die hat dann festgestellt, dass ich schlicht überdurchschnittlich Intelligent bin.


ähm ... und ist dir mit deiner überdurchschnittlichen Intelligenz auch schon aufgefallen, daß das gerade ein Beweis ist, daß du *nicht *normal bist? Denn "normal" wäre jemand mit einer *durchschnittlichen *Intelligenz. 

PS: Nur, weil du als Kind mal überdurchschnittlich intelligent *warst*, heißt das noch lange nicht, daß du das jetzt immer noch *bist*.


----------



## Worrel (28. Februar 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... WSJ...


Ne. *S*ocial *J*ustice *W*arrior.


----------



## Rabowke (28. Februar 2019)

Wall Street Journal?! Wo ist jetzt das Problem? 



Ja, danke!


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Februar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> ähm ... und ist dir mit deiner überdurchschnittlichen Intelligenz auch schon aufgefallen, daß das gerade ein Beweis ist, daß du *nicht *normal bist? Denn "normal" wäre jemand mit einer *durchschnittlichen *Intelligenz.
> 
> PS: Nur, weil du als Kind mal überdurchschnittlich intelligent *warst*, heißt das noch lange nicht, daß du das jetzt immer noch *bist*.



Wenn ich solche Beiträge von dir lese ist jedenfalls zumindest bewiesen, dass mein IQ höher ist als deiner. Womit jetzt die Frage lautet, schätzt du dich selbst als normal ein?


----------



## Rabowke (28. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wenn ich solche Beiträge von dir lese ist jedenfalls zumindest bewiesen, dass mein IQ höher ist als deiner.


... und an der Stelle beenden wir die persönlichen Angriffe direkt mal wieder.

Danke.


----------



## Spassbremse (28. Februar 2019)

Ich möchte noch ein kluges Zitat von Descartes hinterher schieben, ohne natürlich jemanden persönlich angreifen zu wollen:

"Nichts auf der Welt ist so gerecht verteilt wie der Verstand. Denn jedermann ist überzeugt, dass er genug davon habe."


----------



## Worrel (28. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wenn ich solche Beiträge von dir lese ist jedenfalls zumindest bewiesen, dass mein IQ höher ist als deiner.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Februar 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und an der Stelle beenden wir die persönlichen Angriffe direkt mal wieder.
> 
> Danke.



Beschwere dich nicht bei mir, ich habe mit dem Theater nicht angefangen und übrigens warst du selbst auch beteiligt.



Worrel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich möchte noch ein kluges Zitat von Descartes hinterher schieben, ohne natürlich jemanden persönlich angreifen zu wollen:
> 
> "Nichts auf der Welt ist so gerecht verteilt wie der Verstand. Denn jedermann ist überzeugt, dass er genug davon habe."


Schönes Zitat, für Worrel gilt das ja wunderbar, wie er gerade wunderbar unter Beweis stellt.


----------



## Worrel (28. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Schönes Zitat, für Worrel gilt das ja wunderbar, wie er gerade wunderbar unter Beweis stellt.


Du darfst gerne einen durchaus möglichen Denkfehler meiner Argumentationskette 
"normal = Durchschnitt" => "Überdurchschnitt = unnormal" 
aufdecken.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Februar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Du darfst gerne einen durchaus möglichen Denkfehler meiner Argumentationskette
> "normal = Durchschnitt" => "Überdurchschnitt = unnormal"
> aufdecken.



Ganz einfach, Rabowke bat aufzuhören, du hast trotzdem weiter gemacht. Zeugt halt nicht gerade von Intelligenz.


----------



## Worrel (28. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, Rabowke bat aufzuhören, du hast trotzdem weiter gemacht. Zeugt halt nicht gerade von Intelligenz.


Ach, ich habe dich persönlich angegriffen?


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Februar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ach, ich habe dich persönlich angegriffen?



Hast du? Gut zu wissen.


----------



## Worrel (28. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Hast du? Gut zu wissen.


Jetzt ernsthaft? Hier rumprotzen, was man doch für ein Intelligenzbolzen sei, aber dann nicht mal eine *Frage *von einer *Aussage *unterscheiden können? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Februar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Jetzt ernsthaft? Hier rumprotzen, was man doch für ein Intelligenzbolzen sei, aber dann nicht mal eine *Frage *von einer *Aussage *unterscheiden können?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kann ich, aber du hast wie üblich Verständnisprobleme, habe ich dir schon öfters gesagt, du musst da wirklich mal an dir arbeiten ...


----------



## Worrel (1. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Kann ich, aber du hast wie üblich Verständnisprobleme, habe ich dir schon öfters gesagt, du musst da wirklich mal an dir arbeiten ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geheiligt sei dein Weltbild. Amen.


----------



## Rabowke (1. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Beschwere dich nicht bei mir, ich habe mit dem Theater nicht angefangen und *übrigens warst du selbst auch beteiligt*.


Bitte? Wo hab ich denn jemand persönlich beleidigt?! 

Wir haben diskutiert, nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Ich hatte nicht das Gefühl persönlich beleidigt worden zu sein, und bin auch der Meinung selbst niemanden beleidigt zu haben. 

Falls doch, dann bitte die entsprechende Passage hier kurz verlinken damit ich aus meinen Fehlern lernen kann ... ich habe lediglich eine ggf. aufkommende Diskussion gleich im Kern ersticken wollen.


----------



## Spiritogre (1. März 2019)

Ich habe nicht von Beleidigung gesprochen, ich habe das Ganze auch nicht ernst genommen sondern eher lustig gesehen. Du hast etwa den "Luftballon" gepostet, insofern warst du schon beteiligt.


----------



## Rabowke (1. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht von Beleidigung gesprochen, ich habe das Ganze auch nicht ernst genommen sondern eher lustig gesehen. Du hast etwa den "Luftballon" gepostet, insofern warst du schon beteiligt.


Das ist kein Luftballon sondern das "pokerface"-Meme, sprich keine Gesichtsregung. 

Egal, lassen wir das.


----------



## Alreech (1. März 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Vllt. ist es so gewollt, aber wo genau ist das Problem?!


Marvel hat sich dazu entschieden den Film als feministisches Projekt zu vermarkten und damit politisch aufgeladen.
Und das ganze vermutlich nur um den Streifen der bislang kein großes positives Echo bei den Fans ausgelöst hat (was IMHO am Trailer und dem eher unbekannten / unsympathischen Helden Captain Marvel liegt) an der Kinokasse zu pushen.
Wenn das für dich kein Problem ist dann geh am 8. März ins Kino und setze ein Zeichen für den Feminismus...
Wenn dich sowas ankotzt... ja dann darfst Du das auf keinen Fall ansprechen weil frauenfeindlich und so... oder ?

Wenn eine Firma wie Marvel/Disney der Meinung sind mit Politik Werbung treiben zu müssen dann müssen sie auch die Kritik an dieser Kampange ertragen.



> Würde jemand meckern wenn ein "Männer"-Film am Herrentag in die Kinos kommen würde? Ich versteh das Problem nicht, wirklich nicht. Übrigens, bei uns in Berlin läuft Cpt. Marvel schon am 07.03. in den Kinos an, in einigen speziellen bestimmt sogar schon am 06.03.2019.


Gerade bei euch in Berlin würde es doch ganz sicher Probleme geben wenn am Herrentag (es gibt einen Herrentag ?) Fight Club oder der Orginal Ghostbusters wieder ins Kino kommt damit die Männer endlich mal wieder richtige Helden auf der Leinwand sehen.
Filme laufen traditionell am Mittwoch an, ein Zeichen mehr dafür das die Special Screenings zum Weltfrauentag nichts als politisierte Werbung sind.



> D.h. du schaust ihn dir am 07.03. oder 09.03. an?


Anders bei Black Panther, Guardians of the Galaxy und vor allem Antman spricht mich der Trailer überhaupt nicht an, deswegen werde ich ihn vermutlich gar nicht anschauen.
Black Panther hatte tolle Bilder und Ausstattung, Guardians war herrlich schräg (Ooga Chaka, Ooga Chaka !) Antman hatte eine super sympathischen Hauptdarsteller und gute Nebendarsteller (Michael Douglas, Evangeline Lilly, Michael Pena,...), Captain Marvel hat was ? 

Gerade Antman ist übrigens auch ein gutes Beispiel das Marvel soziale und politische Fragen komplett am Arsch vorbei geht solange der Profit stimmt.
Antman ist ein ehemaliger Sträfling der auf ehrliche Art und Weise seinen Lebensunterhalt verdienen will aber keinen Job findet, er ist ein geschiedener Vater der sich um seine Tocher kümmern will und ein gutes Verhältnis zu seiner Ex möchte.
Den Film hätte doch Marvel als modernen Männerfilm vermarkten können, oder ?
War aber nicht nötig da die Reaktionen auf den Trailer für den ersten Antman sehr positiv gewesen sind...



> ... auch hier wieder die Frage wo dein Problem ist? Fakt ist, dass die bisherigen Superheldenfilme primär den Mann als Held dargestellt haben, vor allem wenn man sich die ursprünglichen Comics anschaut. Von Männern für Männern & das wurde irgendwann geändert, weil man erkannt hat, das sich auch Frauen mit solchen Dingen beschäftigen und ja, ggf. auch identifizieren wollen.


Bis Blade (1998 ) rauskam hatten Superheldenfilme primär die Helden als Menschen mit übermenschlichen Fähigkeiten dargestellt und sich an Kinder gerichtet. Was war den an den ersten Superman- und den Schuhmacher/Burton Batmans männlich, die Brustwarzen auf dem Latexoberteil ?  
In diesen Filmen sind die Helden asexuell und ausser die Love Interest vor dem Bösewicht zu retten läuft da nichts. Die Helden sind eindimensional und die Gewalt dezent genug fürs Kinderprogramm.

Das war übrigens auch der Stand in den Comics bis Mitte der 70er wo dank Comic Code Erwachsene Themen wie Drogensucht, Gewalt und Sex mit Rücksicht auf die Kinder verboten gewesen sind.
Stan Lee hat durchgesetzt das in Spiderman auch erwachsene Themen angedeutet werden dürfen, und Mitte der 80er kam dann die Welle der anspruchsvollen Comics (Millers Elektra &Batman, Alan Moores Watchman & V, Gaimans Sandman,...) für Erwachsene.

Blade war 1998 der erste Superheldenfilm der konsequent für ein erwachsenes Publikum zugeschnitten war - und der vor allem visuell hervorragend gewesen ist was ihn auch für normale Filmfans interessant gemacht hat.
Mit Wesley Snipes gab es eine schwarzen - und viel wichtiger - einen guten Hauptdarsteller, die Nebenrollen sind gut besetzt gewesen und die Musik in den Szenen war super gewählt.
Mit Blade fing der Erfolg der modernen Superheldenfilme an die sich an Erwachsene richten - und zwar an Männer und Frauen gleichermassen.
Das ihr Linken den Film links liegen lasst weil in eurer Welt erst Black Panther der erste schwarze Superheld ist zeigt deutlich das ihre weder von Filmen noch von Comics eine Ahnung habt- oder einfach Fakten ignoriert wenn sie eurem Weltbild wiedersprechen.

Aber machen wir mal einen Test:
Sind die drei Filme Thor ein Männerfilme weil Thor männlich ist ?
Wollen erwachsene Männer wie Thor sein (stellenweise ein naiver Trottel) ?
Sind sie Frauenfilme weil Chris Hemsworth einige "oben ohne" Szenen hat ?
Oder sind es gar Filme für Schwule weil Chris Hemsworth einige "oben ohne" Szenen hat ?

Oder sind es einfach nur gute Filme von einem guten Regisseur (Kenneth Branagh) & Drehbuchschreiber (J. Michael Straczynski ) mit guten Darstellern (Chris Hemsworth, Natalie Portman, Tom Hiddleston, Anthony Hopkins, Rene Russo, Idris Elba) mit grandiosen Szenen, passender Musik und einigermaßen nachvollziebaren Handlung ? 



> D.h. wo ist jetzt dein Problem wenn sich junge Mädchen einen Superheldinnenfilm anschauen und sich denken, Mensch, auch ich, als Frau, kann etwas leisten?!


Das ist das Problem mit euch Linken: ihr könnt euch gar nicht vorstellen das ein junges Mädchen oder anderes weibliches Wesen einfach nur ins Kino geht um sich gut unterhalten zu lassen. 
Für euch muss ein Film immer gleich politisch sein, und wenn ein Film wie jetzt Captain Marvel auch als Politikum beworben wird ist Kritik an diesem Film und der Werbekampange für Euch Hass und Hetze.

Im Kern ist eure Argumentation das sich Frauen (egal ob jung oder alt) nicht in männliche Helden reinversetzen können sexistische Kackscheiße.
Und die Idee das man umbedingt eine möglichst makellose fiktive Figur als Vorbild braucht ist geradezu reaktionär.
Da sind die Comics in der 80er schon weiter gewesen: Frank Millers Dunkler Ritter ist ein Arschloch mit psychischen Problemen in einer kranken Welt, kein Vorbild.
Gaimans Sandman ist ein Egoist der unfähig ist sich zu ändern und daran zu Grunde geht.
Tolle Figuren, tolle Geschichten, aber keine Vorbilder.



> Mich beschleicht so ein wenig das Gefühl das du Angst hast vor einer (vielen?) starken Frau!


Hm, ich fand die Figur der Buffy Summers jetzt nicht zum Fürchten auch wenn sie Superkräfte hat... Zoe Washburn, River Tam ? Dito. Prinzessing Leia aus der Orginaltrilogie ? Stark aber nicht zu fürchten, das gleiche für MaraJade aus der besseren Star Wars Fortsetzung. 
Elektra & Martha Washington aus Frank Millers Comics ? Starke Frauen aber nicht zum Fürchten. Vor allem interessante Figuren weil sie ausser ihren Superkräften noch andere Charakterzüge haben.


----------



## Spiritogre (1. März 2019)

Hier kann man sich übrigens Amanda Ripley kostenlos anschauen: https://rpcg.blogspot.com/2019/03/alien-isolation-die-cgi-animationsserie.html auch eine starke Frauenfigur. (Nur um mal ein wenig Eigenwerbung zu machen).


----------



## Worrel (1. März 2019)

Alreech schrieb:


> ... unsympathischen Helden Captain Marvel ...


Keine Ahnung, wieso das so sein sollte. In den Trailern kommt Cap Marvel imo sehr sympathisch rüber.



> Den Film hätte doch Marvel als modernen Männerfilm vermarkten können, oder ?
> War aber nicht nötig da die Reaktionen auf den Trailer für den ersten Antman sehr positiv gewesen sind...


Möglicherweise will Marvel/Disney aber auch einfach verschiedene Filme verschieden vermarkten ...



> Bis Blade (1998 ) rauskam hatten Superheldenfilme primär die Helden als Menschen mit übermenschlichen Fähigkeiten dargestellt und sich an Kinder gerichtet. Was war den an den ersten Superman- und den Schuhmacher/Burton Batmans männlich, die Brustwarzen auf dem Latexoberteil ?


Batman hat keine übermenschlichen Fähigkeiten ... und Batman Filme gibt's seit den 40ern.

Und die Brustwarzen auf dem Anzug gab's erst mit Schuhmachers _Batman Forever_. Burtons _Batman _hatte keine.



> Das war übrigens auch der Stand in den Comics bis Mitte der 70er wo dank Comic Code Erwachsene Themen wie Drogensucht, Gewalt und Sex mit Rücksicht auf die Kinder verboten gewesen sind.


Äh ... und was ist mit Robert Crumb Comics? Der war Mitte der 60er extrem populär mit seinen Comics, in denen nahezu sämtliche  Tabus gebrochen wurden. Da wird gefickt, sexuell belästigt, rassistisch und antisemitisch gehetzt, Verschwörungstheorien thematisiert undundund



> Blade war 1998 der erste Superheldenfilm der konsequent für ein erwachsenes Publikum zugeschnitten war -


Öhm ... _Barbarella_? (196 



> Das ihr Linken den Film links liegen lasst weil in eurer Welt erst Black Panther der erste schwarze Superheld ist zeigt deutlich das ihre weder von Filmen noch von Comics eine Ahnung habt-


Und daß du "den Linken" das derart allgemeingültig vorwirfst, zeigt, daß du keine Ahnung von "Linken" hast.



> ... weil Chris Hemsworth einige "oben ohne" Szenen hat ?


Ähm, *jeder *männliche Marvel Held hat in irgendeiner Szene mal obenrum blank gezogen. Keine Ahnung, warum das sein muß, aber das finde ich auf Dauer schon nervig, daß das scheinbar auf einer internen Checkliste zum Abhaken existiert.



> ... einigermaßen nachvollziebaren Handlung ?


Mit einigen dicken Klöpsen. zB in _Thor 2 _hat Jane Geräte zum Auffinden oder Messen von Anomalien dabei. Später baut sie so ein Ding um, damit es Anomalien *erzeugt*... 
... also quasi, als ob man aus einem Geigerzähler mal eben ein Atomkraftwerk basteln könnte ... 



> Das ist das Problem mit euch Linken: ihr könnt euch gar nicht vorstellen das ein junges Mädchen oder anderes weibliches Wesen einfach nur ins Kino geht um sich gut unterhalten zu lassen.
> Für euch muss ein Film immer gleich politisch sein, und wenn ein Film wie jetzt Captain Marvel auch als Politikum beworben wird ist Kritik an diesem Film und der Werbekampange für Euch Hass und Hetze.


Wie kommst du auf so'n Kappes? Ist das Zeug, was man dafür nehmen muß, teuer? 



> Im Kern ist eure Argumentation das sich Frauen (egal ob jung oder alt) nicht in männliche Helden reinversetzen können sexistische Kackscheiße.


Wenn man der "Gegenseite" erklären will, wie ihre Argumentation funktioniert, kommt dabei selten was Vernünftiges raus.

"Ich Linker" hab jedenfalls nicht das Geringste Problem damit, wenn sich jemand einen Film einfach nur zum Berieseln anschaut. Mir sind beispielsweise die rassistischen Untertöne in _300_ (die definitiv vorhanden sind) vollkommen egal, da der Film das durch seine einzigartige Optik wieder wettmacht.
Ob Cap Marvel als Politikum beworben wird, ist mir erst mal furzegal - wichtig ist, wie der Film und die neue Figur von sich aus im MCU funktioniert.
Und ich habe auch noch nie behauptet, daß wer-auch-immer sich nicht in männliche Helden rein versetzen könne. Ich kann ja auch problemlos mit Ripley in _Aliens _mitfiebern, ohne zwangsläufig weiblich sein zu müssen.


----------



## nuuub (2. März 2019)

> Ähm, jeder männliche Marvel Held hat in irgendeiner Szene mal obenrum blank gezogen. Keine Ahnung, warum das sein muß, aber das finde ich auf Dauer schon nervig, daß das scheinbar auf einer internen Checkliste zum Abhaken existiert.



Du hast keine Ahnung warum das so sein muss? Wirklich?
Die Antwort ist einfach, es liegt an der Doppelmoral, wie so oft wenn es um solche Themen geht.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXVKSR3uMQw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAhTlGfcLjg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXQYWh3Ha0s

Deswegen kann ich das ganze Thema gar nicht mehr ernst nehmen. Es ist einfach nur noch Lächerlich.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (2. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Hier kann man sich übrigens Amanda Ripley kostenlos anschauen: https://rpcg.blogspot.com/2019/03/alien-isolation-die-cgi-animationsserie.html auch eine starke Frauenfigur. (Nur um mal ein wenig Eigenwerbung zu machen).


Da heute Weltfalschverstehtag ist:
Du bist Amanda Ripley ?
(von wegen Eigenwerbung )



*@all*
gewöhnt euch ab das jedem Memes und/oder Socialplatformzeug gleichermaßen bekannt sind, egal wie stark die Verbreitung dort gegeben ist, wer sich dort nicht auffällt kennt die Dinger nicht und findet die zudem maximal unlustig.

Im übrigen muß man die "Social Media Probleme" auch nicht ständig hier "auskippen".


----------



## Gast1661893802 (2. März 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Batman hat keine übermenschlichen Fähigkeiten ... und Batman Filme gibt's seit den 40ern.


Ich fasse zusammen:
- Stinkreich
- gutaussehend
- durchtrainiert bis zum geht nicht mehr
- superintelligent (Erfindungen us dem Ärmel schütteln)

Bei der Kombi klarer Fall kein Superheld, sondern eher der Durchnittsnachbar von Nebenan.


----------



## Worrel (2. März 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich fasse zusammen:
> - Stinkreich
> - gutaussehend
> - durchtrainiert bis zum geht nicht mehr
> ...


"Übermenschlich" hat nicht mit "Durchschnitt" zu tun - das sind zwei völlig verschiedene Maßstäbe.
Beispielsweise ist Peter Parker ein durchschnittlicher Teenager, der dann übermenschliche Fähigkeiten bekommt.

Und rein theoretisch könntest du in deinem Leben durchaus irgendwann super durchtrainiert, super intelligent, gut aussehend und stinkreich sein. Das ist von Konzept her eine realistische Geschichte.

"Übermenschlich" ist hingegen alles, was ein Mensch - realistisch gesehen - nicht erreichen kann. zB
- Selbstheilung à la Wolverine
- quasi "im Sourcecode der Realität herumpfuschen" à la Dr Strange
- beim wütendwerden 10m groß werden und grüne Haut bekommen (vom entsprechenden Muskelwachstum mal ganz abgesehen)
- Blitze durch die Gegend schleudern und einen Hammer herbei telekinetisieren


----------



## Frullo (2. März 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Mir sind beispielsweise die rassistischen Untertöne in _300_ (die definitiv vorhanden sind) vollkommen egal, da der Film das durch seine einzigartige Optik wieder wettmacht.



Rassistische Untertöne?  Kannst Du mich hier bitte aufklären? Danke!


----------



## Spiritogre (2. März 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Rassistische Untertöne?  Kannst Du mich hier bitte aufklären? Danke!



Vielleicht meint er, dass die Perser sozusagen als Nazis herhalten müssen und "Persien" sprich Irak ist arabische / muslimische Welt und die kriegen halt von den paar guten Griechen (Europäer) ordentlich auf die Fresse.
Ehrlich, man kann auch in alles irgendwas reininterpretieren, einer der Punkte wieso SJWs so nervig sind, weil sie alles auf die Goldwaage legen.


----------



## Worrel (2. März 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Rassistische Untertöne?  Kannst Du mich hier bitte aufklären? Danke!


Na komm, das ist doch einfach: so oft, wie in dem Film betont wird, daß die Spartiaten bessere Kämpfer sind als die anderen ...


----------



## Worrel (2. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ehrlich, man kann auch in alles irgendwas reininterpretieren, einer der Punkte wieso SJWs so nervig sind, weil sie alles auf die Goldwaage legen.


Fun Fact: Filme interpretieren hat - wie so vieles andere auch  - nicht das Geringste mit SJWs zu tun. 

Siehe beispielsweise die Metapher der Überwindung eines Traumas und der Wiedergeburt in _Gravity _


----------



## Frullo (2. März 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Na komm, das ist doch einfach: so oft, wie in dem Film betont wird, daß die Spartiaten bessere Kämpfer sind als die anderen ...



Aber mit anderen sind alle anderen gemeint, also auch Athener, Mykener, etc... nicht nur das diese zur gleichen Ethnie gehören - ein Unterschied der wohl entscheidend ist, wenn man von Rassismus spricht - die gehören sogar zur selben Nation: Schon damals nannten sie sich selbst "Griechen". Also sind die Spartaner meinetwegen elitär, aber rassistisch? Sie sind definitiv - und das auf extremste Art und Weise - behindertenfeindlich. Aber Leonidas kickt Xerxes' Abgesandten doch nicht in den Brunnen weil er andersfarbig (pardon anders pigmentiert  ) ist, sondern weil er Unterwerfung fordert.


----------



## Spiritogre (2. März 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Fun Fact: Filme interpretieren hat - wie so vieles andere auch  - nicht das Geringste mit SJWs zu tun.
> 
> Siehe beispielsweise die Metapher der Überwindung eines Traumas und der Wiedergeburt in _Gravity _



Interpretieren und aus ideologischen Gründen etwas hineininterpretieren sind verschiedene Dinge.


----------



## Alreech (2. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Vielleicht meint er, dass die Perser sozusagen als Nazis herhalten müssen und "Persien" sprich Irak ist arabische / muslimische Welt und die kriegen halt von den paar guten Griechen (Europäer) ordentlich auf die Fresse.
> Ehrlich, man kann auch in alles irgendwas reininterpretieren, einer der Punkte wieso SJWs so nervig sind, weil sie alles auf die Goldwaage legen.



Das wurde schon erfolgreich dekonstuiert. 
Das Persische Reich in 300 ist eine Großmacht die sich selbst für kulturell überlegen hält und deswegen der Meinung ist das alle anderen Völker sich ihm unterwerfen müssen.
Sparta ist ein kleines zurückgebliebenes Königreich mit barbarischen Sitten (Tötung von Neugeborenen die nicht den spartanischen Vorstellungen von Reinheit entsprechen, Heloten als rechtlose Sklaven,...) das sich diesem Imperium entgegenstellt.
Kurz und gut, die Perser sind die Amis, die Spartaner sowas wie die Iraner (klar, sie hängen Schwule an Baukränen auf und steinigen Ehebrecherinnen, dafür haben sie einen prowestlichen Diktator gestürzt...).
Komisch das sich die Linken auf die Seite der bösen Imperialisten stellen statt den heldenhaften antiimperialistischen Klassenkampf der Spartaner zu unterstützen...


----------



## Alreech (2. März 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Na komm, das ist doch einfach: so oft, wie in dem Film betont wird, daß die Spartiaten bessere Kämpfer sind als die anderen ...


Das könnte auch damit zusammenhängen das die Spartiaten Berufssoldaten gewesen sind, während es sich bei den Aufgeboten der anderen griechischen Staaten um Milizen gehandelt hat ?


----------



## Alreech (2. März 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Batman hat keine übermenschlichen Fähigkeiten ... und Batman Filme gibt's seit den 40ern.


Batman ist nur übermenschlich reich... und bis zu Nolans Batman Filmen galten die Verfilmungen auch nicht als sonderlich anspruchsvoll...



> Äh ... und was ist mit Robert Crumb Comics? Der war Mitte der 60er extrem populär mit seinen Comics, in denen nahezu sämtliche  Tabus gebrochen wurden. Da wird gefickt, sexuell belästigt, rassistisch und antisemitisch gehetzt, Verschwörungstheorien thematisiert undundund


Du bist also der Meinung das die U-Comix die in Kifferläden vertrieben wurden ähnlich populär gewesen sind wie Spiderman & Co die es in jedem Zeitschriftenladen gab ?



> Öhm ... _Barbarella_? (1968 )


Oh ja, nach Barbarella wurden den Produzenten klar das man mit einem düsteren Superheldenfilm der die Figur und Welt ernst nimmt und der sich an Erwachsene richtet auch erfolgreich sein kein.
Und genau deswegen sind die Superman Filme der 80er und die Batman Filme vor Christopher Nolans Trilogie bunte Comicverfilmungen die sich selber nicht ernst nehmen und ihre Story und Helden kindgerecht erzählen...


----------



## Worrel (2. März 2019)

Alreech schrieb:


> Komisch das sich die Linken auf die Seite der bösen Imperialisten stellen statt den heldenhaften antiimperialistischen Klassenkampf der Spartaner zu unterstützen...


"Die Linken" machen das also. Interessant. Bisher hat sich doch nur einer als "Linker" geoutet und seine Meinung zu _300 _hier gepostet. Aber nein, natürlich ist das die Meinung, die _alle _"Linken" haben müssen. Kann ja nicht sein, daß da einer aus der Reihe tanzt bei dem kommunistischen Haufen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Worrel (2. März 2019)

Alreech schrieb:


> Batman ist nur übermenschlich reich...


Wie soll "reich sein" "übermenschlich" sein?
Es könnte doch durchaus jemanden geben, der sich so reich erbt wie Bruce Wayne. Natürlich ist Bruce über*durchschnittlich* reich - aber das hat doch nichts mit "übermenschlich" zu tun...



> und bis zu Nolans Batman Filmen galten die Verfilmungen auch nicht als sonderlich anspruchsvoll...


Einspruch: Der Pinguin Batman Film ist definitiv einer der besten Batman Filme.



> Du bist also der Meinung das die U-Comix die in Kifferläden vertrieben wurden ähnlich populär gewesen sind wie Spiderman & Co die es in jedem Zeitschriftenladen gab ?


Es ging um die Aussage:
_... bis Mitte der 70er wo dank Comic Code Erwachsene Themen wie Drogensucht, Gewalt und Sex mit Rücksicht auf die Kinder verboten gewesen sind._​und diesbezüglich habe ich nachgefragt, was denn mit den Crumb Comics damals war. In denen müßten diese Verbote dann ja auch gegolten haben. Ergo hätten sie nicht veröffentlicht werden dürfen. Sind sie aber. Also wie war das damals mit dem Verbot genau?



> Oh ja, nach Barbarella wurden den Produzenten klar das man mit einem düsteren Superheldenfilm der die Figur und Welt ernst nimmt und der sich an Erwachsene richtet auch erfolgreich sein kein.


Es ging hier um die Aussage:
_Blade war 1998 der erste Superheldenfilm der konsequent für ein erwachsenes Publikum zugeschnitten war -_​Und daß Barbarella kein Kinderkino war, wirst du doch wohl bestätigen ...?


----------



## Frullo (3. März 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wie soll "reich sein" "übermenschlich" sein?
> Es könnte doch durchaus jemanden geben, der sich so reich erbt wie Bruce Wayne. Natürlich ist Bruce über*durchschnittlich* reich - aber das hat doch nichts mit "übermenschlich" zu tun...




Gell, ist schon nervig, wenn Leute Sachen wie übermenschlich - oder rassistisch - falsch, oder zumindest fragwürdig, verwenden? 

Aber während "übermenschlich reich" wenigstens noch etwas sprachliche Kreativität suggeriert, ist "rassistische Spartaner" tatsächlich einfach nur falsch.


----------



## Worrel (3. März 2019)

Dann schau dir den Film _300 _noch mal an: Schon in der ersten Szene kommt ein Kernpunkt von rassistischem Übermenschentum vor: Das Ausmerzen von Mißbildungen, kranken oder schwächlichen Kindern aus dem Genpool. Als nächstes kommt die Verherrlichung des Todes im Kampf für das Vaterland, auch ein Klassiker der Rassisten. Und dann gehen aus Sparta natürlich die besten Krieger der Welt hervor. 

Als der Botschafter in Sparta ankommt, spricht Leonidas verächtlich über _"die Knabenliebhaber aus Athen"._ Und mindestens im Comic gibt es an der Stelle auch noch ein sinngemäßes _"Du stinkst. Wasch dich mal" _in Richtung des Botschafters. Derartige Herabsetzung (und auch Animalisierung) des Gegners ist ebenfalls ein Klassiker unter Rassisten.



> Aber mit anderen sind alle anderen gemeint, also auch Athener, Mykener, etc... nicht nur das diese zur gleichen Ethnie gehören - ein Unterschied der wohl entscheidend ist, wenn man von Rassismus spricht -


Ähm ... Hitler und die Nazis haben sich auch als Übermenschen gesehen - auch im Vergleich zu Engländern, Franzosen, Polen, ... die alle ebenfalls zur gleichen Ethnie gehören.


Fußnoten:
Wie bei allem im Leben ist auch Rassismus nicht schwarz/weiß. Natürlich braucht es ein gewisses Maß an Nationalgefühl/Stolz, um sich als Nation behaupten zu können, bzw um überhaupt als Nation funktionieren zu können.

Und wenn bspweise in einem Endzeitszenario nach einem erheblichen Atomunfall ein Großteil der Menschen mit Behinderungen zur Welt kommt, muß man sicher auch mal Gesetze erlassen, die nicht im Sinne der eigenen Wertevorstellungen sind, um als Nation/Menschheit überleben zu können.


----------



## Spiritogre (3. März 2019)

Und der Film verherrlicht dieses Gedankengut? Also ich habe 300 gesehen, ist zwar ewig her, aber jeder normal denkende Mensch sieht solche Szenen dann eher kritisch und entsprechend ist der Film nicht rassistisch sondern präsentiert etwas aber überlässt es dem Zuschauer sich seine eigenen Gedanken zu machen. Vor allem ist der Film halt völlig überspitzt.


----------



## Worrel (3. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> ... jeder normal denkende Mensch ...


Ach komm, du bist doch schon lang genug hier im Forum, um zu wissen, wie breit die Spanne der "normal denkenden Menschen" ist. 
Oder andersrum argumentiert: Auch "unnormal denkende Menschen" sehen sich den Film an und bilden sich ihre Meinung darüber.


----------



## Spiritogre (3. März 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ach komm, du bist doch schon lang genug hier im Forum, um zu wissen, wie breit die Spanne der "normal denkenden Menschen" ist.
> Oder andersrum argumentiert: Auch "unnormal denkende Menschen" sehen sich den Film an und bilden sich ihre Meinung darüber.



Ist das aber nicht das Risiko bei jedem Medium? Entweder man erkennt Gesellschaftskritik oder nicht. Wer dann sogar das Gegenteil daraus zieht, also Verherrlichung von irgendwas, der hatte sicher auch schon vorab solche gedankliche Richtung. 

Mein Problem ist einfach der Holzhammer, mit dem politisch motivierte Medien heute versuchen teilweise ihr Gedankengut durchzudrücken. Filme etc. waren immer politisch, die Werke von Jugendbuchautorin Ursula K. LeGuin (Erdsee) etwa. Aber während sie dies in den frühen Werken sehr zurückhaltend / subtil in die Story einbaut reichte ihr das später wohl nicht mehr, entsprechend unpopulär sind ihre neueren Werke, weil Politik vor Geschichte steht.

Auch die TV (Action-) Serien der 80er sind ein gutes Beispiel, auch sie vermittelten einfache Dinge von Gut / Böse, was ist schlecht und was gehört sich nicht. Das war sehr offensichtlich aber eben immer in mehr oder minder gute Storys eingebunden, es stand nicht im Verdergrund. Als jugendlicher Zuschauer war es dann aber so, "oh, so gerecht möchte ich auch sein".


----------



## Alreech (3. März 2019)

Worrel;10219474
Es ging um die Aussage:
[Indent schrieb:
			
		

> _... bis Mitte der 70er wo dank Comic Code Erwachsene Themen wie Drogensucht, Gewalt und Sex mit Rücksicht auf die Kinder verboten gewesen sind._[/Indent]
> und diesbezüglich habe ich nachgefragt, was denn mit den Crumb Comics damals war. In denen müßten diese Verbote dann ja auch gegolten haben. Ergo hätten sie nicht veröffentlicht werden dürfen. Sind sie aber. Also wie war das damals mit dem Verbot genau?


Wikipedia ist dein Freund:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comics_Code_Authority

Ich bin nicht verantworlich dafür deine Bildungslücken in Sachen Comics oder Film zu schließen.



> Es ging hier um die Aussage:
> _Blade war 1998 der erste Superheldenfilm der konsequent für ein erwachsenes Publikum zugeschnitten war -_​Und daß Barbarella kein Kinderkino war, wirst du doch wohl bestätigen ...?


Du vergleichst einen Softporno der auf einem obskuren französischen Comic basiert mit den extrem populären Comics wie Superman und Batman deren Verfilmungen nach Barbarella keine Softpornos gewesen sind...


----------



## Worrel (3. März 2019)

Alreech schrieb:


> Wikipedia ist dein Freund:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comics_Code_Authority
> 
> Ich bin nicht verantworlich dafür deine Bildungslücken in Sachen Comics oder Film zu schließen.


Ich ebenfalls nicht. Trotzdem bin ich so nett, dich darauf hinzuweisen, daß dieser Comic Code mitnichten ein Verbot, sondern eher eine Art "freiwillige" Selbstzensur war. Comics, die dieses Siegel nicht hatten, waren nicht verboten, sondern sie waren "nur" in ihren Vertriebsmöglichkeiten eingeschränkt.



> Du vergleichst einen Softporno der auf einem obskuren französischen Comic basiert mit den extrem populären Comics wie Superman und Batman deren Verfilmungen nach Barbarella keine Softpornos gewesen sind...


Nein. Ich stelle nur fest, daß _Barbarella _ein Superheldenfilm ist, der sich vom Inhalt her schon lange vor Blade ein erwachsenes Publikum ausgesucht hat. Ende.


----------



## Spiritogre (3. März 2019)

Wer ist eigentlich der erste Superheld auf der Leinwand gewesen? Flash Gordon von 1936?


----------



## Worrel (4. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wer ist eigentlich der erste Superheld auf der Leinwand gewesen? Flash Gordon von 1936?


Wie definieren wir denn dafür "Superheld"? Ist bspweise _Black Widow _eine Superheldin? Sie hat ja keine übermenschlichen Fähigkeiten, die ein "Super-" begründen würden.
Ist _Flash Gordon _ein Superheld? Eigentlich ist er ja  nur ein Quarterback, der im Weltraum gelandet ist.

Und was heißt _"auf der Leinwand"_? Vorletztes Jahrhundert(!) gab es beispielsweise Kurzfilme, die im Kino liefen, aber wirklich kurz waren, zB 1 oder 3 Minuten.

Von solchen Filmen hat zB Georges Méliès im Jahr 1898 fünfunddreißig Stück(!) gedreht. Unter anderem einen Film, bei dem ein Mensch geröntgt wird und daraufhin als Skelett rumläuft.

1910 hätten wir dann 13 Minuten Frankenstein

1916 gab es eine Frankenstein-ähnliche Geschichte in Homunkulus, die sich allerdings ein wenig mehr Zeit nahm: der Sechsteiler brachte stolze 360(!) Minuten zusammen.

In der Liste der Superheldenfilme bei Wikipedia steht (abgesehen von dem Krimi "Fantomas" von 1913/14 als erster Superheldenfilm _"Die Abenteuer von Captain Marvel"_ - allerdings mit unterschiedlichen Jahresangaben, die nicht erklärt werden (1936/41)


----------



## Frullo (4. März 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Dann schau dir den Film _300 _noch mal an: Schon in der ersten Szene kommt ein Kernpunkt von rassistischem Übermenschentum vor: Das Ausmerzen von Mißbildungen, kranken oder schwächlichen Kindern aus dem Genpool. Als nächstes kommt die Verherrlichung des Todes im Kampf für das Vaterland, auch ein Klassiker der Rassisten. Und dann gehen aus Sparta natürlich die besten Krieger der Welt hervor.
> 
> Als der Botschafter in Sparta ankommt, spricht Leonidas verächtlich über _"die Knabenliebhaber aus Athen"._ Und mindestens im Comic gibt es an der Stelle auch noch ein sinngemäßes _"Du stinkst. Wasch dich mal" _in Richtung des Botschafters. Derartige Herabsetzung (und auch Animalisierung) des Gegners ist ebenfalls ein Klassiker unter Rassisten.
> 
> ...



Ich sag Dir mal, was mein Problem ist: Du vermengst hier ausgrenzende Begriffe wie Rassismus, Behindertenfeindlichkeit, Nationalismus, etc... zu einem bunten Haufen, der Deiner Meinung nach völlig beliebig verwendet werden kann. Aber auch wenn es Schnittmengen geben kann und z.B. die Nazis alle 3 von mir genannten Begriffe verkörperten, so sind diese Begriffe trotzdem nicht gleichbedeutend oder austauschbar.

Wie schon gesagt, die Spartaner waren (im Film, den Comic habe ich nie gelesen) definitiv und auf's Extremste behindertenfeindlich. Vielleicht waren sie sogar Nationalisten (wenn man die Stadt Sparta als eine Nation ansehen kann, was ich eher bezweifle). Sie waren auf jeden Fall auch elitär. Aber nach der Definition des Begriffes "Rassist", trifft das auf die Spartaner nicht zu. Denn der Film gibt keinerlei Informationen darüber, ob es ausreicht in Sparta geboren worden zu sein, um Spartaner zu sein, oder ob z.B. beide Elternteile aus Sparta stammen müssen.


----------



## Rabowke (4. März 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... 'witzigerweise' ist es ja normalerweise Worrel, der bei irgendwelchen Offtopic-Diskussionen seinen Kommentar abgibt, jetzt bin ich das mal.

Thanos. Cpt. Marvel.

WTF - warum sind wir jetzt bei Rassisten, 300 und überhaupt?!


----------



## Rabowke (4. März 2019)

... Thema ist Cpt. Marvel <> Thanos.

Nicht 300, nicht der Übermensch und sicherlich nicht das Tempolimit auf dt. Autobahnen.


----------

